# 2004 MARTIN Products. Click yes when prompted.



## Shooter Mike

is it part of a one cam or twin cam system? Awesome capabilities with software you're using. When can we expect to see this new item released?


----------



## mecrowe

Adjustable Fury-X cams!!!!


----------



## bowsmith

Looks like a shoot through single cam to me.  Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## bowbender7

Gall dernit, it wont work for me - "illegal operation"???


----------



## bowsmith

Just did a couple of screen captures for you guys..


----------



## Shooter Mike

Yea, I'm thinking it's for the shoot through single cam too - I guess we'll have to wait and see. 
I like the zoom feature on the software too.


----------



## bowsmith

#2


----------



## GRIV

interesting hunk of metal huh. You will die when you see what it actually does........


----------



## LeEarl

Looks a lot like the proto single cam. Not sure if it is, but it looks close. Sure would be fun to see the whole thing GRIV  it is for sure a shoot through, so by the size I would say single cam. Just in my eye .

LeEarl


----------



## Plainsman

GRIV said:


> *interesting hunk of metal huh. You will die when you see what it actually does........  *



I am sure curiosity will get the best of many of them


----------



## Jbird

*3 Track Shoot Thru Single Cam*

Let us see the new Fury Cams!!!!
Jbird


----------



## runawaysXs

Look like a speed thing to me martin going for the speed 300+fps cool 3d here we come LOL


----------



## Reed

*2004*

It looks like the pic of the fusion X ( single cam split cable ) that JimmyD had posted some time ago.

Reed


----------



## 500 fps

A shoot through Hybrid maybe?


----------



## x-ring-1

*new cam*

Looks like some sort of shoot through cam!!! GRIV your killing me just killing me!!!!! I do like the soft ware that showes off this stuff!!!!!


----------



## bluenova

maybe its a cam and a half shoot through system.


----------



## barnrat53

GRIV......Thats real cool.......Its about time somebody brought out a shoot through one cam........Personaly, I prefer 2 cams......But there is plenty of room for both......Dave


----------



## kco300

I am also sorta under the impression that this could be the shoot thru fusion x cam


but WHO KNOWS


----------



## TJ_

....I think I know what "IT" is and I think I have to have "IT"!!

Tim


----------



## JDES900X

IT is Coming to a dealer near you .... 49 days and counting....


----------



## Shooter Mike

Will it be an option on all of the Martin bows or will it be specific to one bow and one particular set of limbs?


----------



## GRIV

I can't give details yet, but it is not what most of you think it is. 

Keep your eye on this thread. There is more to come soon....


----------



## LeEarl

Is it from the top or the bottom .

I have been turning that model around and around and hiding this part and that part to see what it looks like with out the mods on it. One side of the mod has a screw hole with a beveled hole, the other is just flat for threads and the main body it slotted, so it has to be adjustable. The model cuts everything flat at the end, so you can not tell for sure if the string and cable groove continue.

Then you said "I can't give details yet, but it is not what most of you think it is." You said MOST, so someone has to have the correct answer to what it is here, and the "MOST OF YOU" would imply the shoot through single cam.

Give us the chance and post the other side of the cam, but leave the middle out. Then we can get more info on it. I have more questions but you will not answer then anyway . Oh well, this is all fun 

MORE MORE MORE

LeEarl


----------



## x-ring

GRIV said:


> *I can't give details yet, but it is not what most of you think it is.
> 
> Keep your eye on this thread. There is more to come soon.... *



Hmmm....maybe it's not a cam at all. Yep, I just figured it out. It's a new type of cable guard. Yep, that's it  Whew, now I can get some sleep.


----------



## HV Bowman

*"Adjustable Fury-X cams!!!! "*

Can you say WEDEL.


----------



## Harald

Hi
Just showed the thing to my Martin Altitude and
(s)he liked it also!

Hope (s)he will be able to wear one in near future?

Regards,
Harald

PS! Hating cable guards, even managed to break one
close before competition.


----------



## Reo

I will tell you that I have shoot it and it fells great. I thought that I would help drive you all a little more crazy about the new stuff. 

Reo Wilde


----------



## Grant-KS

Oh brother..........now Reo's joined the teasing bunch.........great.......just great........ANOTHER ONE! LOL J/K Someone needs to raid the Martin factory and get some pics! LOL I'm gonna guess........shoot through hybrid. Have to look at the thing more though.


----------



## runawaysXs

my high countryExcalibur has a very simaler cam on it but not the outer littiler haft cams this bow is very fast for a 50# bow now add the littel cams on the cables that will give it more speed ???? at a low #s this can be the bow that will accomidate (?sp)any and all archers 3D and spotes and ME LOL i thingk i need one now to test dirve LOL 


runawaysXs


----------



## Travis VanDaele

I got it Martin is Bringing back the Four Wheeler bow!!!!!!!!

Cause if they dont someone else will

Looking forward to seeing a few different twists on the cps though, One good thing is that there will be more good bows out there and less single cams, Ouch that Hurt! 

It is like waiting for Christmas


----------



## Harald

runawaysx,

Is the Martin Sceptre III as ghood as I think it is?
Thought with the fury-x cam where closing in on perfection.
Should be easy to tune the cams as well I've heared
(No tools required?)

This thing on this threed must be someting like a sincle fury x cam
for small sized bows (highspeed 3D shoot thru) (Just hope I can upgrade my Altitude)

Regards,
Harald


----------



## runawaysXs

harald 

the SIII and the SII are as good as it comes onecs you get the bow to fit you it will shoot ites self the fury-X is the perfection you just have to get it timed perfitly to get the most out of the bow ther is a good hard wall to shoot form 


runawaysXs 



is it a singel or is there one of them cams on both ends???? LOL WOW fast cool





http://www.archersadvantage.com/TipSheets/WheelTiming.htm:)


----------



## runawaysXs

OK it didnt work that way try this and go to TIP AND WHEEL TIMEING that will get you there

http://www.archersadvantage.com/


runawaysXs


----------



## Harald

Thank you runawaysxs
Definately got to have me a Scpter III once I saved up a bit
though i noticed the even the pope had changed his usual scepter for a single cam on a picture in the "mats who?" thread.

Harald
Norw


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Shoot trough system with generous drawlength adjustment possibility. Very nice. In the picture there are missing wedge/wedges that secures adjustment pieces position. Note that holes are different sizes so screw should be something special.

I think also that it is adjustable fury-X. I think it is probable not a single cam.

Shoot through system , draw length adjustment without bow press. Martin has eliminated its weakneses. Very hard competitor for Hoyt. Martin has actually advantage now.


We will see soon what Martin has build.

Why those holes has sink? Planned to insert some/proper weights? Mean those perimeter weights? Still evolution version picture?


----------



## JDES900X

> "Adjustable Fury-X cams!!!! "





> Can you say WEDEL.


 HV BOWMAN, 
Can you say U.S. Patent # 6,474,324?


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

How about level and straight nock travel? Markets seems to be very intressed about this feature right now.


----------



## baldmountain

Ha! I knew it was going to be one of these:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9704

In my best Mr. Burns voice: "Excellent."




JDES900X said:


> *HV BOWMAN,
> Can you say U.S. Patent # 6,474,324?    *


----------



## LeEarl

This is my guess again  It is not a Fury X adjustable cam becasue the lobe is not strait enough on the back side to support the string at full draw like the Fury cam is. Also, the cam is biger in size the a Fury cam, only looks right now compared to the screw hole in the black mod. 

I would say it seem to look like a top cam from a hybrid system. But I still think it is a shoot through .

I am done guessing untill I see the whole thing. Come on GRIV, we need more.

LeEarl


----------



## GRIV

*Here is the Next little taste. ENJOY!*

You guys are going to be surprised. I have been reading your guesses and........ You don't know what you think you know yet.....  I will post more clues soon. 

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/riser1.eprt"></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>
</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## Guest

another riser, beat the fender into a different shape and sell it back to the customer.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

There are hole opposite of stabilisator insert hole so there would be cablequard of something? Cam on a top and cable divider just below grip area and vane clearance is ok - or ? ? Well - just quessing. Someboydy laughs now.

But hey! I know this taktics! If we all are silent and do not make any comments so Griv would be forced to publish more than he like to do !


----------



## KEN-813

HEY GRIV or anybody,

Can thoes pics be viewed in any other format i cant get the driver to load,says it takes 1-1/2 hrs  on dial up
so if any body can post the pics please do 
thanks
KEN


----------



## Punch_Master

I would definately be interested in a shoot thru hybrid design if that's what you are making. They always put in cable guard holes anyway in the past for those who choose a cam system other than the Fury "X". They would probably want to continue that.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Someone needs pictures?


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Well , well! !- someone has get some gray hairs! 

Or should I say - is a bit lazy.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Is that model truly standing or do it crashes? I sure know that nc persons are not very happy. Faces just simply turns over and over in this place.

Happy to see that everyone else is also making these hyperdegrees surfaces!


----------



## GRIV

LOL, Good Eye Kari. Once again you can catch the goofy mismatch. Maybe I should hire you to check my models.


----------



## GRIV

*Here's a closeup of the actual area*

Here'e how our guys actually handled that area.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Thanks Griv! Any time! 

I am very qualified to search such problems because I made those bad faces very frequently by myself  O how many batles I have spent along with bad model and cursing different programs. I can share your pain very easily.

I see how this problem is fixed. With profile cutter and nc person extracted spinecurve and modelled it again to nc path?

Surely you noticed the other problem I showed? That can sure corrupt whole file. Be careful and check place. Very , very common problem also.


Well - I can check your model if I can "test" Martins new bow


----------



## x-ring-1

*thanks*

thanks GRIV, We all should be waiting for the next tidbit!!


----------



## baldmountain

I did a little thinking about the MV2 last night while cutting the lawn. (Nothing like mindless yard work to get you thinking. : ) ) It dawned on me that it isn't MV2. It's MV squared, which is the equation for kinetic energy. Duh! 

So that got me thinking about GRIV selling his MV squared and what he would be replacing it with. Martin can't change the kinetic energy equation. It's a law of physics. I guess they could make a MV squared Pro or a MV squared +, (or ++ if you are a programming nerd.) Then I thought that they might choose MC squared, (E = MC^2). Then they could call the new bow the Martin Energy. It would be the next generation MV squared.


----------



## GRIV

Kari, I took care of that message for you. Most of those small mismatches that you see disappear when it is translated to MasterCam. We don't go out to the 6th decimal place, so it works out just fine. Our machinist makes the final say on when to "Z" out with the tool.


----------



## smokin12ring

can we get on the waiting list now for the bow instead of waiting months to get one we order 45 days from now? just joking im going to buy one either way


----------



## bcriner

*E=MC2*

Excellence = Martin Compounds with 2 Fury-x Cams


----------



## bowbender7

Shoot-through hybrid is my guess. Makes sense for Martin to one-up the competition by elaborating in this direction.
I thought for sure that at least Hoyt would come out with actual shoot through cams after the Fury X cams were so well received, but they did not. I have decided that this is probably because 99.9% of the consumer base sees this as unnecessary and confusing - but the other .1% will spend big bucks to get what they want. I am a big fan of the fury X system but I also realize it is not necessarily "more accurate". It is however, much easier on strings and cables than anything with a cableguard or split harness types.

Sean


----------



## sagecreek

looks like a vibration dampener coming down at a thirty degree angle to me. Rear dampener that is.


----------



## PSI-2

Interesting how that patent (6,474,324) is broadly worded so it covers both one and two cams.


----------



## Jim Toth

*OK GRIV!!!!!!!!!!!*

It is now the 19th, isn't it about time for another peek???????????

Some of us are getting DT's!!!!!


----------



## Jim Toth

*ccccccmmmmmonnnnnn we need it!!!!*

How much longer????????????? GRIV, you.........you........meanie!!


----------



## hayabusa

GRIV....please let us know soon...been checking this forum many times a day to see if anthing new pop up.
"Going outta my head"as the song goes 
was planning to get a new target bow..my birthday present (S 3) but holding up for the new bow....all excited


----------



## Sagittarius

George,

Are you gonna put some full capture pivoting limb pockets and a stainless steel stabilizer insert on that riser for me ?  
If you do, I will even buy one. 
I believe, Jim (FS560) would even be interested.  


Sag.


----------



## Harald

So how long shall we wait before I can decide wheter to go for
that scepter III or wait for the new "thing"?


----------



## bowbender7

I hope that Martin keeps their limb pockets the way they are. They dont look all fancy-shmancy, but they were good enough to blow the World record FITA score away by a large margin.
The only thing pivoting, locking, sliding, floating pockets are good for is creaks, and more$$$$.
 

Sean


----------



## Sagittarius

bowbender7,

Looks is everything; don't you know that ?  
Who cares about the money ?  

Sag.


----------



## Harald

GRIV
Just heared that the Cougar III that you have for sale in the free classified section will be put up with the new cam system?


----------



## runawaysXs

COME ON GRIV IF THIS IS A TWO CAM BOW I NEED TO START BUTTERING UP THE WIFEY 

runawaysXs can stop looking here


----------



## A/C/C3-49

*New Cam*

Looks like a Fuzion X Cam for 2004


----------



## Jim Toth

OK, George now is the time! Just a little peek??????????

Come on you're killing us!


----------



## runawaysXs

JIM I think he likes doing this to us he getes some kind of thrill out of it LOL

runawaysXs cant stop looking here


----------



## Chris Glass

Hmmmm....What could it be!!


----------



## Chris Glass

Geez GRIV, I hope you dont tease your wife like this!! 

Uncertainty is a killer isnt it!

Whatever it is, it looks like its going to be a hit!


----------



## Exactly

Must be a twin cam, shoot thru system. the set of module type cams on the outside confuse me a little as to what they achieve, although I must say that the bearings on these will have to be strong to not twist. could be a mechanism to ensure the timing of the cams is always the same, given that the outside cams are connected thru the centre cam...

This is fairly similar to a new Cam that I am testing at the moment, Again a shoot thru twin cam, with a triple track very similar to this. Centre shot of the string will always be down the centre of the limbs and riser and no cam lean. I will post some pictures with some more details later when I get home...

Regards


----------



## Exactly

Just looked at the other thread...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9704 

Interesting ideas


----------



## Exactly

Exactly said:


> *
> 
> This is fairly similar to a new Cam that I am testing at the moment, Again a shoot thru twin cam, with a triple track very similar to this. Centre shot of the string will always be down the centre of the limbs and riser and no cam lean. I will post some pictures with some more details later when I get home...
> 
> Regards *



See the following thread as promised:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=35470


----------



## Jim Toth

*X's you're right!!*

He is getting some kind of evil pleasure form our suffering!!


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Well - if much is rewealed it is easy to put a whole total picture from those small pieces Griv gived to us. Cam exist(one part - major?) and good part of riser.


----------



## Jim Toth

Stop defending the evil


----------



## Jim Toth

*TAP.....TAP.......TAP.......TAP!*

The sound of my foot tapping in frustration!!!!


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: TAP.....TAP.......TAP.......TAP!*

Whoa dood! You need a beer.

On a personaly note, I've been checking this thread all day too. 




Jim Toth said:


> *The sound of my foot tapping in frustration!!!! *


----------



## Jim Toth

LMAO


----------



## potato749

Now I thought we were supposed to be getting some kind of update today.....Helloooo!....Grivvvv!!!
Where's it at? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## bcriner

Better yet. I thought he said today was the day. To me that means he should be showing us the whole thing!!!!!


----------



## LeEarl

Talked to GRIV today and he has been up all night long . He needs sleep too . But I find it hard to sleep without a picture of the new Martin in my head. I do not think there is another bow company out there that has shooters, like us, sitting on the edge of our seats waiting for the new products to come out . It is going to be great to see the new stuff, but even more fun seeing bits and peices of it early .

LeEarl

Oh, did I say that my Scepter III is in the making ! After I get this one, then I can focus on the 2004 models.


----------



## timbawolf98

Griv... wake up!!! If I dont see this today I'll not be worth anything all weekend (wont get to check back in again til sunday) and i cant wait that long!

Timba


----------



## Jim Toth

Timbawolf,

He was on here eairler taunting us, I am wearing out the refresh button on my laptop!!! Then to top it off he sent his dad to see just how bad we have it!! 

This is getting serious, my wife thinks I'm up to something,
logging in every 30-40 seconds  

little does she know, I'm preparing to spend a but load of $$$ on a bow I haven't even seen yet?!?!?!?


----------



## GRIV

*Here's more!*

Ok here is your fix for the weekend!

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/riser2.eprt"></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>
</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Great!*

Computer at work won't let me install edrawings. Someone want to post some screen captures for us that can't use the program.


----------



## sagecreek

Here you go.l


----------



## sagecreek

Come on George #4,

Give it up!

All of it!  

Please, pretty please!


----------



## potato749

All this waiting and that's what we get???


----------



## sagecreek

Hey,

I'm interested in doing some covert field testing if you guys need to see how it will hold up during warm weather deer seasons on the East cost.

 

Just let me know.

I can start this evening.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

I got to agree with potatoe. All this waiting and that is what we get? I think I have one of those in the garage, I'll have to check tonight!!


----------



## sagecreek

You have a potatoe in your garage?


----------



## KEN-813

HA HA HA HA HA  
GOOD ONE GEORGE  
MAKE THE FOR THE NEXT DO A PIC OF THE STABILIZER BUSHING LOL
TEACH EM ALL FOR BEIN IMPATIENT  
KEN


----------



## LeEarl

GRIV, you really missed a lot in the middle there didn't you  Or should I say we are missing a lot in the middle of the riser.

Oh well, GRIV did say that he would post a picture, but did not say of what part. Can not belive how easy it is to keep all of us checking this thread.

Have a great weekend guys and hope to see you at this thread on Monday, GRIV did say 'our fix for the weekend' didn't he !!

LeEarl


----------



## GRIV

*Here's another*

I know you guys have been hanging for a while, so here is another little tidbit.

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://martinarchery.com/3d/cam/esa.eprt"></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>


</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## Jim Toth

OK, GRIV..................


I underestimated just how much pleasure you are getting from all this antisipation on our part!

Just put the darn thing together and post a picture!!!!! 


PLEASE....PLEASE...PLEASE!!!


Just kidding, you just keep up the outstanding work. I know what ever it is, it will be a quality product.


Thanks for all you do.


----------



## x-ring

*Yes!*

Now that's something to hold me over until the weekend is over. lol  That first tidbit just wasn't enough, but this second one is what I'm looking for. Thanks for posting it George. I know it takes you lots of time to do it & we all appreciate it!


----------



## MOBUCK

*New Bow*

GRIV
Was thinking about a new Bow............
Want to see what Martin has, but shot a Pro-Tec the other night.....
That Baby was smooth 
Don't know how much longer I can Wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
55X's was pretty good for me 
Do I wait or buy now?????????????
 
Need info Quick!!!!!!!!
MOBUCK gettin nervous


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

How many new cams Martin is going to introduce?

And all of them seems to be adjustable shortening or lengthening cables?

This mild? cam is for inside target while previous is agressive cam?


Or do I missed something?....very much possible.


Anyway it is nice to try quess


----------



## GRIV

Kari, you'll just have to wait and see....... Things might not be as mild as you might think. And...... all of you might be surprised when you find out how much you really know.....


----------



## runawaysXs

GRIV I KNOW WHAT IT IS SOOOOOO YOU CAN GO AHEAD AND SHOW US AND WE ALL CAN SEE IF I AM RIGHT LOL LOL

runawaysXs


----------



## x-ring-1

*I think...*

Guys and Gals, I think I'am figuring this out ( I think) I just wonder how much speed this thing will have or won't have! 36 more days till "D" day!!! It's going to be a long wait


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

GRIV


"much"? How about "a little" or "little"?

 


Yes , but do not take all that enjoy and excitement out of just saying "you have to wait". We also have rights to squeeze information out of you a little - or do we? (ehh...should we make a poll about that?)

It is very enjoyable to anticipate things and found later how things truly are.


----------



## x-ring-1

*How true*

Kari, How true!!!!! The waiting is part of the fun!!!!!


----------



## Jim Toth

*New week!!!!!*

Time to pester GRIV!!!!!! 

What I find intresting about the wait is that it causes full grown adults to revert to eight year old kids a week before Christmas.....

Please just one present!?!?!?!?! 

Sooooooooooo!

Just one more pic?!?!?!


----------



## sagecreek

Griv,

Think of all of the legal reprecutions Martin could encounter for leaving us hanging in this state. We are not able to function properly while driving and hunting from high elevations.

It's all your fault!

So, give it up Bud!!  

Think about it.  


(Hey guys, do you think this aproach will work?)


----------



## Jim Toth

*legal responsibility route*

Maybe................... I know begging isn't getting us very far.

Last Friday I went off the road while trying to refresh the website!!!( I have an aircard on my laptop...one of the perks of working for a wireless carrier ) and almost side swiped a little puppy !

You see GRIV you are legally bound to keep us safe, seeing as you started the thread!!!! 

Sagecreek........ Was that convincing enough????????


----------



## sagecreek

I suppose george is consulting with the legal beagles as we speak. It should'nt be long now.

I hated to pull this card, but you have to do what you have to do. I think it will be in everybodies best interest!!!!!


----------



## potato749

Exactly!
If you're not going to do it for us GRIV at least do it for all the puppies in the world that Jim might run over before he finds out more info....

nobody can ignore the poor puppy dog eyes


----------



## runawaysXs

*9th NOT*

GRIV this post was donw to the 9th place this is not good you need to give us some more LOL to keep this going martins dont belong in 9th LOL thay are #1 you of all shoud know this so it is up to you to keep this going did it work you going to give us some moor

runawaysXs is trying


----------



## Jim Toth

It happened again!!!!!!!!! This time it was a cute little kitten and a little Lab puppy......................This is getting out of hand!!!!!

Only you GRIV can save the cutesie wootsie wittle aminals


----------



## sagecreek

I bet it's the new "Can't Miss!" system. Complete with laser arrow target aquisition system. Heads up display and the works.

Lock on target and fire when ready, Can't miss!


----------



## baldmountain

This is a powerful way of building pent up demand for a product that hasn't been released yet. The problem is that sometimes the demand can peak too early and cause frustration in the customer base and they buy something else.

In the software business a lot of companies will pre-announce software before it is ready to either take the wind out of a competitor's announcement or to build demand. Software companies did it so often that we have a term for it. It's called vaporware. Because vaporware was so prevalent we have become jaded towards pre-release announcements and tend to roll our eyes and ignore them...


----------



## sagecreek

Vaporware?

Did you see what the riser was made out of? You could see through it!


----------



## silver24

I dont now jack about the Fury X cam but could it be a 3 cam shoot through Bow ? Kinda like BowTechs Gen 3.2 Bow.


----------



## pure havoc

*Griv*

Im checking out the last pic and there is no track or (groove ) for the string in this what I would call a cam. is this purposly like this ?????Or is it a idler in the middle?????? waiting for more


----------



## timbawolf98

*I KNOW WHAT IT IS!*

It's a roller from a rollerguard. Ingenious huh?

   

Timba


----------



## Jim Toth

No.....No!!!!!!! It's part of some new "V-Lock" limb pocket    

Just remember I'm still out there endangering those cutesie wootsie aminals!!!!! time for you to save the aminals! GRIV


----------



## pure havoc

*Ok i think i got it*

Cougar something with an option of fury x or a shoot through system ???? or a deer actuated release system that is fool proof and guaranteed to bring home that big buck of a lifetime.


----------



## Jim Toth

*OK GRIV, My bow sold!!!!*

I am now ready to see the new bow and all the new ideas you gurus have come up with. 

Please hurry cause I don't know how long I can hang onto the flaming pile of cash in my pocket  

I really want to contribute to the local Walla Walla economy!!!


----------



## Reo

Jim Toth,

I will tell you it will be well worth the wait. I have seen and played with some of the new things and it should be a great year for martin. 

Reo Wilde


----------



## walks with a gi

Reo, have you met Tom Naumen sp? yet? He just last year moved to Idaho from Nebraska. He's a super guy and a very accomplished hunter and likes to spend lots of time in archery shops!!!!! Kinda tall, red hair and a pretty professional speaker type, tell him Rusty said hi if you see him!!!


----------



## sagecreek

In case you guys haven't noticed,

I don't think GRIV is throwing us any more bones until
the bows come out!


----------



## Jim Toth

*Thanks Alot*

That's it Reo, rub it in!!!! 

So, lets say....just hypotheticlly(sp) speaking, if by some strange accident your digital camera fell off a table and snapped a picture of said bow. Then purely by accident you slipped and downloaded said picture to lets say..........Archery talk!!!!!

Do you think anyone would hold you responsible?!?!?!  

You being a World Champ and all.........


----------



## LeEarl

I seem to remember GRIV saying something about a picture maybe Monday . 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36558

So, Maybe lets see it .

LeEarl


----------



## timbawolf98

Come on GRIV you know you wanna give us some more stuff to gawk at until the new bows come out.... OR you could just show us the new bows now  

Timba


----------



## Reo

Walks with a gi, I knew Tom before he moved out here, him and dad hunted together. He is a great guy and loves to shoot. He was the first person I know to have two Scepter III. He likes to hang out at the Wilde Arrow and give my brother a bad time.

Reo Wilde


----------



## runawaysXs

GRIV YOU ARE NOT FAIR THAT IS ALL I CAN SAY can we see some moor lol PLEASE I NEED A FIX


runawaysXs


----------



## sagecreek

Have you noticed that he is completely ignoring us!

He is probably reading our responses and LHAO! at our expense, no doubt!

He did start this thread, hopefully he can offer some closure real soon.


----------



## walks with a gi

Glad to hear it Reo, you're lucky to have him around !!! He's very loyal to his community and a very dedicated bowhunter who's willing to help anyone for any reason. We sure miss him here in Nebraska  One of our finest for sure, Russ.


----------



## JDES900X

Last I heard GRIV was apprehended by the feds and placed in a witness protection program until the Nov. 1st trial. Hiding from the cheese-head mafia is my guess.


----------



## baldmountain

My guess is that they either found a problem, (unlikely considering all the up front design work), or they are cranking out risers, limbs and cams as fast as they can so that when they finally announce the new bows there will be bows to buy. It wouldn't surprise me if GRIV and the other Martin folks are working 20 hour days so that when you order a bow, it will arrive in a timely manner.



JDES900X said:


> *Last I heard GRIV was apprehended by the feds and placed in a witness protection program until the Nov. 1st trial. Hiding from the cheese-head mafia is my guess.   *


----------



## FSL

Will today be the day?hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

BTW, the warning message on my computer says that if I download this page more than two more times it will fry my hard drive, take my children and make my wife eat until she weighs 400#..... comm'on GRIV


----------



## boyeraz

Ron, now that was funny! Maybe GRIV cannot get the thing to work.  Just kidding GRIV, however time is running out!


----------



## Navigators

JDES900X said:


> *Last I heard GRIV was apprehended by the feds and placed in a witness protection program until the Nov. 1st trial. Hiding from the cheese-head mafia is my guess.   *


 What a exanimate imagination  

What next the Taliban is going to invade the Martin factory.  Or Saddam is going to take control of it.


----------



## x-ring

Griv,

Over 10,000 veiws in less than a month...Hmmm I would say Martin is doing a great job holding archers interest with this new stuff, so how bout another pic? C'mon!! There are only 22 days left!!


----------



## Jim Toth

Xring, I think about a third of the views are form me!!!


----------



## timbawolf98

And the another 3rd are from me!


----------



## sagecreek

What's a guy got to do?

Sell his first born son?  

I hope not, I've really gotten attached to him!


----------



## runawaysXs

mabe there isint a newer one and GRIV has been just drawing funny looking pic and NOW HE DONT KNOW HOW TO TELL US THAT HE IS JUST pulling are coxas LOL 


runawaysXs


----------



## Jim Toth

*COXAS??????????*

COAX....................It sounds funnier you're way!!


----------



## victor Sidi

WE WANT MORE


----------



## GRIV

*Here's more*

More to come tonight...


----------



## bowsmith

GRIV-
Seems to me a riser made of metal would work better than that little wire stuff that it looks like you are planning on using.







 Keep 'em coming. Good Luck and Safe Shootin'.


----------



## sagecreek

He's alive, he's alive!!!!!!!!!!!


YEAH!


----------



## runawaysXs

and he has a sharp pencil LOL


hi GRIV


runaways DEAD Xs


----------



## Jim Toth

*YEAH!!!!!*

More fresh meat! You know this will not silence us, it just makes us want more....................

But thank you thank you thank you!!!!

My pocket is smoldering as I read.


----------



## GRIV

ok, here is another look at something else


----------



## archery1

something adjustable!!!


----------



## runawaysXs

if tham littel holes are for draw adjustments are thay1/4or 1/2 this is good 3 or 4 in of adjustments thanks GRIV  

runaways DEAD xS


----------



## bowbender7

I hope Martin doesnt phaze out the Fury & X cams like Hoyt did with the Master cams. Yeah, you have to know what your draw length is but knowing that is an unwriten prerequisite in my opinion anyway, if you are buying a $600 + bow.

Sean


----------



## brianidaho

Griv, I hadn't realized that Martin was a Solidworks user. Do you guys work with Quest in Post Falls? Your first animation is pretty cool, is that from E-drawings?

I'm looking to upgrade from my Jag Mag, better keep an eye on Martin!.


----------



## Levo Archer

Could the earlier pictures in this thread of the cam be the same as what Browning calls a Split-Harness system?
( or Tri-Idler system) used to stabilize the tips of the limb?
Don't have a clue as to what's going on with the Riser.


----------



## francis

bowbender, 

sometimes you think you have it figured out but realize later that you dont, its nice to have some adjustability, 600 dollars or not.


----------



## Jim Toth

Adjustability??????????????

The fury cam is adjustible 1/2 inch long and 1/2 inch short!

All thats needed is knowing you AMO draw lenght. 

The fury cam is proven preformer, and I'm pretty sure that it's preformance is due in part to it being D/L specific.

The fastest bow I've ever owned was a Cougar 2K with fury cams... 318 fps and it was a tack driver.

Anyway enough of that................LET'S SEE THE NEW BOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shakes

*You're KILLIN' Me!*

Maybe an adjustable, single cam, furyX!?

Who cares! Just give me a date I can send in my order!


----------



## archery1

the date they all come out is november 1st


----------



## Jim Toth

No Archery1, GRIV will unveil this thing when, and only when he has had his fill of toying with our emotions 

Hey GRIV, it's starting to look like Hoyts' gonna steal your thunder!!!!! GT is in here stirring the pot!!!!(He's not as good at it as you though! )

Jimmy D, Pug, can't you guys give him a little push in the right direction????


Hoplessly hitting the refresh key........................


----------



## timbawolf98

Hoyts are coming out before Martin and those spec sheets look perrrty dang good. Save me as a customer GRIV!

Timba


----------



## runawaysXs

Hoplessly hitting the refresh key........................



Me to JIM


TTT RUNAWAYSxS


----------



## x-ring-1

*Waiting...*

Griv, we are still waiting for the "04" and like every body else it's getting tough because a few of the other companies are starting to leak a few pictures here and there of their new stuff!! But I will wait till the bitter end because I don't want to jump ship then later be sorry that I did!!! So hang in there folks I think the best of "04" is yet to come!!! Don't they always say" Good things come to those that wait"?


----------



## walks with a gi

They sure do!!!!>>>----------->


----------



## runawaysXs

But ttt HINT HINT GRIV


----------



## baldmountain

You guys are hopeless. They'll be out when they are out. The world is not going to implode into a black hole because Martin hasn't announced/shown their new bows. It just feels that way. 

Honestly, just like a bunch of little kids.


----------



## Jim Toth

*Baldmtn,*

I know you are, but what am I?????????????? 

I allready made the "like a bunch of kids" observation!!!!

  

Allready at the top but TTT any way!!!!

PLEASE GRIV?????????????


----------



## baldmountain

*Re: Baldmtn,*

Oh, yeah? Well  to you too! 

   

It's nice to see that us nerds aren't the only ones who get excited about the newest gadget. Must be a "guy" thing. 




Jim Toth said:


> *I know you are, but what am I??????????????
> 
> I allready made the "like a bunch of kids" observation!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Allready at the top but TTT any way!!!!
> 
> PLEASE GRIV????????????? *


----------



## Jim Toth

HEHE!


----------



## Twang!

Shoot Thru riser have been introduced so many times and never sold I don't see why the Hoyt will be any different. They have been around before 1900 and introduced on dozens of bows but never stay.
http://www.archeryhistory.com/longbows/pics/drawbows.jpg

http://www.archeryhistory.com/compounds/pics/80/york85.jpg


----------



## Jim Toth

HUH??????????


----------



## GRIV

*ITS ALMOST TIME....................*

The Dee, Reo, and Jim just got theirs...............


----------



## centerx

Kind of hard to tell from my vantage point but that rigging looks
different somehow I just can't tell how..


----------



## Jim Toth

You guys#$%@*^Y(!^%#[email protected]&!!!!!!

That's just not nice! You gotta love the look on Jimmy Ds' face!!


----------



## runawaysXs

two cams soooooooooooooo cool  

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiii am getting h***



runawaysXs is ging to he he


----------



## LeEarl

GRIV posted the picture, but look a it close. Is that the new riser in the background? Looks like it to me. Also, that bow does not have 2 cams on it. Look where the cables are crossed. Too high for a 2 cam. Maybe a 'hybrid', or maybe a new single cam? I guess we will have to wait.

LeEarl


----------



## JeffS

*Great Picture!*



GRIV said:


> *The Dee, Reo, and Jim just got theirs............... *


Jimmy, 

Next time you win Vegas you need to have that same look on your face when the final arrow is scored!

Thanks for the Laugh! Looking foward to seeing the new stuff!


----------



## LeEarl

J.D.

You are so very RIGHT. Look at where the cables go ob the cam. Way out from the axle area. And look at how far the string is away from the other cables. I also think it is upside down and a single type cam. Look at the picture very close, you will see what I mean 

LeEarl

This is so fun!!


----------



## Brad Rega

LMAO You guys are WAY off lol. Wait till you finally see. The new Cam is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## baldmountain

Brad Rega said:


> *LMAO You guys are WAY off lol. Wait till you finally see. The new Cam is AWESOME!!!! *


I figured you'd seen it when you posted lastnight in chat that you had just got back from shooting with GRIV and friends. I was going to ask, but didn't want to seem pushy.

I think gt may be taking some of the wind out of the Martin sails with his posts in the Manufactuerers section...


----------



## baldmountain

>--gt--> said:


> *No way ! Them Martin boys are onto something really BIG !
> 
> And I am very happy to be the one to reveal it to all of you...
> 
> 
> *


Doh! That's gonna make some people mad.

Even though I'm an engineer I think scott adams, (of Dilbert fame), is wrong. Marketing, (and business), is really important. >--gt--> is in Marketing high gear. LOL Keep it up guys. October is turning into an interesting month.

(And DONDEER, clayking, the hood, etc, though they could talk smack. )


----------



## TJ_

> LMAO You guys are WAY off lol. Wait till you finally see. The new Cam is AWESOME!!!!


I would tend to agree with that statement....   

Tim


----------



## guruhe

FUZION-X


----------



## Nino

My guess is it is a hybrid shoot thru.


----------



## Javier

*GRIV, Reo, Dee & Jim*

That was very cruel. Fun but cruel


----------



## Shirt

baldmountain said:


> *Doh! That's gonna make some people mad.
> 
> Even though I'm an engineer I think scott adams, (of Dilbert fame), is wrong. Marketing, (and business), is really important. >--gt--> is in Marketing high gear. LOL Keep it up guys. October is turning into an interesting month.
> 
> (And DONDEER, clayking, the hood, etc, though they could talk smack. ) *


Hang on, there was a post by >--GT--> on this thread?

It's not there any more...

Must have shown a bit more than Martin wanted. Whoopsie...


----------



## baldmountain

Yeah, there was. >--GT--> kind of went a little over board in his enthusiasm for Hoyt products. Especially since this is Martin's board, not Hoyt's. It's removal causes my post to not make any sense.

I think it is incredibly generous of the Martin folks to run this board and allow other companies to promote their products. If anything I don't think the Martin folks sell their products or accomplishments enough. They really use this board to help promote archery. I really admire them for that. Keep up the good work guys.

Oh, and in case we don't say it enough, thanks you.



Shirt said:


> *Hang on, there was a post by >--GT--> on this thread?
> 
> It's not there any more...
> 
> Must have shown a bit more than Martin wanted. Whoopsie... *


----------



## RobVos

I don't think it is upside dowm. There is way too much serving length (yellow). That must wrap all the way around/over it.


----------



## GRIV

Just so you know, We didn't delete anything. I believe GT posted it and then removed it before the editing time limit was up. 

We can take a little good natured ribbing as good as the next guy  The only problem was we didn't get to see it before it disappeared.


----------



## baldmountain

I did. I almost peed my pants laughing when I saw it.

I'm going to assume you are curious. He editied a cam & 1/2 image on top of the masked out cam area on the picture with Dee, Reo and Jim D. Made it look like Martin's new cam was a cam & 1/2.



It was little over the top. It's good to see that he is as excited about Hoyt's new products as the Martin folks are about theirs. Looks like we will have lots to choose from this year and everyone will benefit. 



GRIV said:


> *Just so you know, We didn't delete anything. I believe GT posted it and then removed it before the editing time limit was up.
> 
> We can take a little good natured ribbing as good as the next guy  The only problem was we didn't get to see it before it disappeared. *


----------



## >--gt-->

Yup, GRIVs right, I posted a joke and then decided to dump it- not because GRIV would be offended- he HAS a sense of humor- but because I have the sense that too many folks out there would like to make something out of nothing. I think you saw that in how the post was immediately jumped on.

Fact is there is no bad blood between Martin and Hoyt staff at all- we enjoy each others company at tournaments (well... usually anyhow )and are friends with each other in and out of events.

I would like to think both companies are competitors working toward a common goal- making the best archery stuff there is.

I did not want my silly joke to get taken out of context, hence my self-edit.

GRIV see your PMs LOL

-gt


----------



## sagecreek

I saw it and I'm still ROTFLMAO!

But I took it for what it really was meant for.

Just some good natured ribbing.

By the way, good job with the Photoshop or whatever.

I guess it might be considered a bad thing if people knew that it was coming from the competition. Good decision to pull.

Send it to me, and I'll repost it.  

Just kidding.


----------



## sagecreek

Ooops!


----------



## Shirt

Ah, right.

Would have been good to see, but hey. I take the point about people overreacting.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Le/Earl Pic*

Le/Earl-

You missed something else, NO CABLE GUARD!! Some kind of shoot-thru system if that is the new riser, interesting.


----------



## sagecreek

It's got to be a single cam shoot through with everything symetrical and torque free for greater efficiencies.


----------



## RobVos

Also, if you look at the 2 bows hanging on the wall in the background, they have no cable guard and the string/cable angles indicate rigging like a 1-cam or hybrid type bow. The string/cables cross above the mid point and there is a greater distance between them at the bottom. Hmmmmm......


----------



## baldmountain

I still think it's one of these:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9704


----------



## LeEarl

The bows in the background do not have cable guards, but they also do not have shoot though cables. Just looks like they have not put the cable guards on them yet. Top cable is served together and the string looks to be served around the top and comes down as one string.

If it is a new cam system on those bows, it is not a X system. You have to remember, not everyone like X systems, so they might have the same new cam design in X system and non-X system 

LeEarl


----------



## BowD

Baldmountain,
I agree!


----------



## sagecreek

That's what we are getting, a no torque one cam.

Come on GRIV, fess up. Come off of it.  

We got your number.

Your surronded. We know where you work.

What else have we got?

Nothing!


----------



## baldmountain

For those people wanting GRIV to announce now: go back to page 1. Jim Despart says: "IT is Coming to a dealer near you .... 49 days and counting...." on Sept 12th which puts the announcement on Halloween or maybe Nov 1 depending on how well you count.


----------



## bcriner

*I have a question*

The fury-x cams are hatchet style cams. The fuzion cam is a perimeter weighted cam. Why or why not have a dual cam bow that uses two fuzion cams? Why does the weighted cam work for single cams and no two cam models are like this? Just curious.


----------



## sagecreek

I suspect it's because the perimeter weighted technology is patented by Mathews, and he will not allow anyone else to use it on two cam bows. JMO.


----------



## sagecreek

Yep, it's a slit harness dual feed (quad feed) single cam for limb tip equlization purposes. 


It's a QuintCAM!  

I like it.

I like it, alot!

No cable guard will be had here due to the yoke at the top that combines back into one string to go around the idler.

I can't quit grinning from ear to ear.

When can we test fire one of these babies?


----------



## runawaysXs

ttt


----------



## Jim Toth

*DT's*

common guy's,

We need it bad.


----------



## runawaysXs

borded ttt


----------



## WR

*He..He..He....*

I've been watching this from day one....and I know whats about to happen....You all are on the LAST PAGE.... and when GRIV gets ready to post the pics of ALL the NEW bows......there won't be any room left ....DUBBYA ARE


----------



## Brad Rega

LMAO!! You guys are so funny. Keep on guessing! some of you have somewhat of an idea and others are WAY off.


----------



## BowD

Brad,
College Station isn't too far from here.... don't make me come up there!


----------



## GRIV

*Here's another taste*

We are getting closer..................


----------



## boyeraz

JUST SHOW US THE BOW! 

OR GIVE US A DATE AND TIME YOU WILL POST THE PICTURE. 

WHAT WILL THE SPECS BE? 

BH 
ATA 
IBO SPEED


----------



## x-ring-1

*I am getting shakey and sweatie...*

I can't take much more, I may have to get a new Hoyt catalog to get me through the night!!! Or at least till Martin releases it's new stuff!!!


----------



## GRIV

More to come soon


----------



## Jim Toth

Yesterday wouldn't have been soon enough!!!


----------



## Jim Toth

Come out, come out, where ever you are!!!!!

GRIV.. 


This is starting to get painful!!!!!


----------



## GRIV

*Ok, well I think it is time to unveil a new finish*

How hot is this. I hope you enjoy it. 

Martin Ghost Flames. 

It is available on all target models. 

It is Available in platinum Flame and Blue Flame.


----------



## GRIV

*Full View of the new Hotness*


----------



## timbawolf98

Looks nice GRIV! Now hows about lettin us see the blue ghost flame, say on that new riser maybe??   

Timba


----------



## baldmountain

Can we see the blue as well. (I like blue better, especially a midnight blue. Hmmmm... blue.)

Hey, there's a cable guard?!?!?!


----------



## GRIV

why yes there is a cable guard........... at least on that model.........


----------



## Peter Linton

Hey griv.
I'm glad to see you changed the shelf extension.
I was havings problems with mine.
At least i think you changed it.

Pete


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Someone continue to tease!?  Too many clues - just purposefully? Notice the cable. Looks twice as thick as other.


----------



## GRIV

The shelf extension is totally new and revised for 2004. It is much more ergonomic and it feels great.


----------



## GRIV

LOL, sometimes I think you guys can't see the forest for the trees. 

I wouldn't take that cable thing too literally. I think it is just camera angle . They are all the same strand count and material.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Ok. But still suspicious.  Cable still looks somewhat odd but I do believe.

This bows rockers placements seems somewhat large?


----------



## GRIV

Subtle, Classy and Sexy. I think I am turning into HarleyTrash.


----------



## GRIV

oooooohh! Schweet!

You really have to see this in person the appreciate how hot it really is.


----------



## kco300

Hey Griv ya wanna put one of those scepters in the ghost flame away for me.....lol 


Looks great just waiting to see the new cam options!!!!!!


----------



## x-ring

*Very Nice!*

Will those be the new limb graphics??? And do I see some changes to the shape of the limb pockets? Looks like you have rounded those out too...adding curves to everything.


----------



## GRIV

Good Eye! You will see some killer new limb graphics, New higher definition in the Mossy oak, Hot new Limb pocket shape that is more streamlined and works better with the new 3D machined handles, New Thermal II Grip for the hunters, 2 new Riser designs, and 3 yes THREE new cams....... During the next week I will be revealing even more. 


You guys have not seen anything yet. We are about to get rolling, so keep an eye out.


----------



## Stick Flinger




----------



## Jbird

*Hey!!!!!!!*

Show us the freaking cams!!!!!!! LOL And any new target risers!


----------



## x-ring

GRIV said:


> *Good Eye! You will see some killer new limb graphics, New higher definition in the Mossy oak, Hot new Limb pocket shape that is more streamlined and works better with the new 3D machined handles, New Thermal II Grip for the hunters, 2 new Riser designs, and 3 yes THREE new cams....... During the next week I will be revealing even more.
> 
> 
> You guys have not seen anything yet. We are about to get rolling, so keep an eye out. *


*Holy Cow Batman!*


----------



## Marcus

That blue is really nice, well done.


----------



## francis

Hey griv, will the sunburst color still be around by any chance?


----------



## x-ring-1

*Low blood sugars...*

Griv, I'am a diabetic and with your new clues my blood sugar is getting lower!!!! I think you better show some of the new stuff sooner than later or I may be in a coma!!!!


----------



## Guest

Griv's, 
just send me a scepter??? loaded ASAP!

Put my name on the top of the LIST!

The Hood


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*2 of 3*

I believe the 1st scepter III (silver color) is a solocam and the 2nd scepter III (blue color) is a dual cam (look at the cable configs), wonder what that shoot-thru design is going to look like. I'm impressed, I have money burning a hole in my pocket, and I can't decide whether I should order a Hoyt or Bowtech or continue to wait to see this bad boy?????


----------



## sagecreek

Gman,

Why don't you do some renderings in PhotoWorks 2 of the new cam system? Do it with glass (transparent) and drive everyone crazy.


----------



## Brad Rega

There will still be sunburst but no blue fade.


----------



## Javier

> There will still be sunburst but no blue fade.


Great  Then I have a classic. It must have doubled its value


----------



## Pixies

Three new cams?

Maybe a new cam similar Fury cam with a adjustable draw lenght  



Pixies


----------



## victor Sidi

These new colors look great!!!


----------



## JDES900X

I just got back from the factory and I can tell you that all this waiting is worth it. But I can't let that cat out either.  I will say that if cams were women, I'd be in divorce court.... There's a new X in town....


----------



## x-ring-1

*I may...*

Sounds like I may have to have more than one marriage!!! I wonder how I can hide one from the other?


----------



## hdhunter

GRIV said:


> *Subtle, Classy and Sexy. I think I am turning into HarleyTrash.  *



Harley Trash? I am pure "harley trash" myself.......and that may be the best looking riser I have ever seen........what would be as cool as a riser and harley in matching blue ghost flames?


----------



## Meleagris1

Is there going to be some new "hunter oriented" technology this year from Martin, or is the new stuff mostly for target applications?


----------



## Jim Toth

*DAG NABIT!!!!! I hate having to sleep!*

I miss all the new stuff...................

As for Kari and the thick cable, if you look closley and take GRIV's comment about the forest/trees, you can only come up with one conclusion...................Hybred cam system!!!!

In addition to that GRIV made a comment in another post about tinkering with creep tuning a cam.5 system...........

I'm starting to feel like a GRIV groopie(read stalker   )

Colors look real good..........Now for a peeek at the new risers/cams. The one I'm really intrested in is the TWO cam that you have blurred out!!!!! 

PUT ME DOWN FOR THE CIII w/ THE NEW TWO CAM(hopefully an X type) AND ELITE LIMBS!!!!!!


----------



## JC280

*George*

George

That Blue Ghost flame looks really good! That color would look good on my HARLEY DAVIDSON V-Rod. I can see you on a big chopper....... 

I talked to Jeff Rogers last night and I think he is going to shoot with us at our league. This is going to be the first time in about 3 years that we have had a good league so, I'm very excited. 


Jonathan


----------



## EPLC

The platinum Cougar is a 1-cam (or variant) and the Blue Scepter is a 2-cam... Notice the cable paths on both...


----------



## GRIV

Most all of the technology that we will introduce will be hunter oriented. The hunting market is 96% of our business you know. 

Above I mentioned the camo colors are improved. We have a new Thermal II grip that will be warmer in the cold weather. AND........................ Cams that will "shock and Awe". Oh yeah.... 2 new hunting risers....... with unspeakable accuracy and speed. 

Stay tuned Martin's Shock and Awe campaign will continue right up until the we drop the daisy cutter in your proshop........ The Catalog is coming.


----------



## Meleagris1

Thanks GRIV . . . .can't wait.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Daisy Cutter Dropping*

Just wondering what day that daisy cutter will be dropping so I can get pummeled by it?   Nov1???


----------



## Jim Toth

Look what you've done GRIV, you've reduced JD to a studdering pile of goo. On a normal post JD has five or six paragraphs!!!   

More, we NEED more!!!!

ASAP or sooner.


----------



## Meleagris1

That silver flame Cougar is HOT!


----------



## Jim Toth

*All in fun*

  

Just trying to get more out of GRIV


----------



## Harald

Got tired of waiting 
Bought myself a cheap Scepter II (like the pope uses)
on Ebay.
In a couple of years I'l buy myself a cheap "one of these"
while you guys are sitting drowling on the fence waiting
for something new atomic thing


----------



## Plainsman

Okay GRIV with all these new changes that you got stashed up your sleeves.

Can you get us in the ball park with a projected turn around time on orders for the 04' bows since many are going to be wanting these new features that your hiding.


----------



## Guest

And can we get on a mailing list to get the catalog????


----------



## GRIV

Email your address to 

[email protected] 

and tell her that you want a 2004 catalog sent to your house, and she will see to it as soon as it is released.


----------



## x-ring

*this should work...*

GRIV, you forgot the "r" in archery. I couldn't figure out why it was sending back my e-mail. 


[email protected]


----------



## Guest

Thank you. The catalogs are much cheaper then the bows.

Hood


----------



## Jim Toth

*Yep........It's time!!!!*

PPPPPPPPLEASE???????????


----------



## Brad Rega

Griv must have gotten too used to my accent  

aachrey


----------



## Plainsman

*Okay now you have tickled everyones funny bone*

You gave everyone a taste. And told us to wait for this "Shock and Awe" but this wait seems worse than waiting for someone to come out of the beauty shop. 

Can you give us a time frame as to when?


----------



## kco300

COME ON GRIV PUSH THE BUTTON ALREADY


----------



## runawaysXs

this is getting to be to much i cant do this anymoor i am going to have to throw a fit help ttt
















runawaysXs


----------



## sagecreek

Can administration change the name of this thread to 2004 Products, Hot new stuff coming a LONG Time from now!


----------



## bowsmith

GRIV-
Supposedly there are some controversial pictures of you that could surface if new pictures aren't posted soon. Some people have seen them..and they are scary. We would hate to have to reveal these pictures...   We trust you will do the right thing.  

Sincerely,
The AT Chatters


----------



## x-ring

bowsmith said:


> *GRIV-
> Supposedly there are some controversial pictures of you that could surface if new pictures aren't posted soon. Some people have seen them..and they are scary. We would hate to have to reveal these pictures...   We trust you will do the right thing.
> 
> Sincerely,
> The AT Chatters *


GRIV, 

I have seen the pictures....you really need to take bowsmiths post seriously.


----------



## LeEarl

I am with bowsmith!! My machine is just screaming to let some of the GRIV pics out right now 

LeEarl


----------



## KEN-813

we are prepaired to post a pic per day or several  if our demands are not met . 
please griv for the sake of the innocent readers eyes of this forum
post the Damn pics  

POWER TO THE PEOPLE [email protected]!!!


----------



## Jim Toth

Restless Natives!!!!!

I like it!!!!! 

I don't have any compromising pics of GRIV, but if you don't post the new stuff soon...............I'll post some pictures of MYSELF!!!!! 

I assure you, it won't be pretty!!!


----------



## sagecreek

I don't have any compromising pictures of GRIV either, but I'm prepared to fabricate some if I have to.

A man has to do what a man has to do at a trying time such as this.


----------



## x-ring-1

*When*

How many days till shock an awe are suppose to be released upon us from Martian! In the mean time while we are waiting let's see those pictures of Griv!!!


----------



## kco300

Man this trying to be patient really sucks 


Griv November first will be here in just a few days and you havent shown us enough yet


----------



## runawaysXs

if we pull all the other post up on top you think he mit get scared that we are loseing intrest in this post if it ends up on page 2


runawaysXsLOL


----------



## chunk25xs

THAT'S IT I 'M ORDERING A HOYT!!!!!!!! TODAY...........


----------



## bowsmith

Well, it's been about 22 hours. Here is one of the easier ones to stomach.










Still waiting....

Sincerely,
The AT Chatters


----------



## LeEarl

OK I will jump in with my version of the calendar  I hope you like it  I still have 4 more that are MUCH better then this one, but I do not think that 2 of them will ever make it to the forum. The other night chatters know what I am talking about!!










LeEarl


----------



## kco300

Hey griv I heard a rumor this week about one of the new cams could it be true


hybrid cam system called the tru-arch??????


----------



## GRIV

*Here is a closer look at one of the new bows. *


----------



## sagecreek

Your photographer has big ones of steel!


----------



## sagecreek

By the way, nice cap!

Two more days to go.


----------



## KEN-813

HEY GRIV YOUR BUBBLES NOT LEVEL  HEHE


----------



## potato749

and the peep doesn't look rotated all the way either


----------



## kco300

now thats just Mean


----------



## sagecreek

Now I know what an "X" must feel like right before it get's busted!


----------



## x-ring

Hey George, when did you start using a Copper John ANTS?? I really like the new hats, the one you are wearing and the black one Reo had on. Will those be available for purchase as well??


----------



## GRIV

Here's another


----------



## GRIV

what do you figure that funny little bushing thingy is for?!?!?!

 I can tell you that you are going to love it.


----------



## mecrowe

GOOD GOD, GEORGE!!! It's a CAM AND A HALF!!!!!!! ROFL



--mike


----------



## PUG

*NOPE!!!!!*

Guess Again Guys!!! hehehehehehehe.................PUG


----------



## sagecreek

It's a needle bearing!


----------



## GRIV

MUAAHHHH MUUUUAAAAHHHHHHH


----------



## JC280

*I know what it is......... Maybe......*

It will be good for those of you that can't make up your mind on what you like to shoot. If it is exactly what I think it is then I say way to go Martin.


----------



## bowsmith

So it's a smilies game now is it?










Still holding back on the pictures...I think you may have saved yourself for today. Can't make any promises though on LeEarl..he has an itchy finger!


----------



## kco300

I got an un educated guess;

seeing as how I beleive it is on the draw stop side of the cam I was thinking maybe adjustable letoff???


but like I said its un-educated


----------



## GRIV

Good eye X-Ring. Yep, that is a Copper John. After about 4 mos of shooting it, I have decided to make the switch.


----------



## Jim Toth

*The bushing thingy......*

Needle bearing?????? 


Would you just come off something complete before I have to go Trick or treating???????????? Please!!!!


----------



## GRIV

*the latest ad*


----------



## Brad Rega

LMAO!  Thats a good one LeEarl.


----------



## GRIV

oops you can see more in this one


----------



## sagecreek

Martin - Darton ; they kind of ryhme!!!!  

Nice hybrid. Glad you finally came clean of one of the cams out of three.


----------



## kco300

Thats what I wanted to see, now I just got to wait for the order numbers so I can get mine ordered.


Thanks GRIV


----------



## sagecreek

Yeah,

Thanks Griv!


Your the best!


----------



## Jim Toth

*YAAAAHOOOOOOOOOooooooo!!!!*

Thanks GRIV!!! I have a feeling the next bow I own is gonna be a CIII with the hybred........... 

Nice looking new grip, is is made from somthing other than that sticky rubber?


----------



## JDES900X

Here's a glimpse of 2004...


----------



## sagecreek

Jim,

That's the cam I've been waiting to see! That's two out of three. 

I can't wait to get my hands on that one.

No cable guard rules!


----------



## KEN-813

SEE NOW WAS THAT SOOOO HARD  
SORRY FOR THE TERRORISTIC DEMANDS,LOL BUT DRASTIC TIMES CALL FOR DRASTIC MESURES  
THANX GUYS LOOKIN GREAT SO FAR KEEP EM COMMING !
KEN


----------



## JC280

*One more to go.*

I think I got one of the cams right. 

sagecreek,

You say no cable guard......... Things can change.............. Take one set of those modules off and add standard bus cables then you have a standard system. Could it be? Maybe.........


----------



## x-ring

*Nice!*


----------



## JDES900X

*It's a winner!!!!*



> You say no cable guard......... Things can change.............. Take one set of those modules off and add standard bus cables then you have a standard system. Could it be? Maybe.........


 Yes, indeed. This is the first cam system in the world to be used exactly in that fashion. Want a shoot-thru for 3-D and target, but not for hunting? Bought the bow with a cable guard and now you want a Fury-X? Want to see for yourself which system is more accurate for your style of shooting? 




------- X


----------



## Meleagris1

WOW . . . . party at Jim's house!


----------



## sagecreek

That is what will set Martin apart from the rest. Everyone likes different things and doesn't necessarily want one idea pushed down their throat. Choices, choices, choices.

Isn't America great?

Martin has it all. Shoot through, one-cam, hybrid, dual cam.

Way to go boys!


----------



## JC280

*Very good idea!*

I think this is a very good idea and will be very popular with every archer out there. This will make a bow that you CAN do everything with. 

Very nice!

Jonathan


----------



## x-ring

*A year of options*

Different strokes for different folks...looks like Martin has it covered this year.

Meleagris1, I second that motion....Party at Jim's house!  I'll bring the chips and salsa.


----------



## x-ring

*What's next??*

What's next?? Now you have me thinking you can just pull the top cam off, put a round idler in that spot, new cables & BAM! instant one cam. Am I right? If I am...you guys have outdone yourselves.


----------



## sagecreek

Darn,

The party will probably be over by the time I get to New York from North Carolina on my bicycle!


----------



## Punch_Master

Adjustable, configurable, Fury X or not X cam. I'm impressed. What is it going to be called? I figured Martin would be worth looking at this year.


----------



## JDES900X

Only problem is with all the plutonium GRIV's got hidden in there, I need my shades on to shoot it. 


- - - - - - - X is coming to a winner's circle near you!


----------



## Jbird

*Fantastic!*

How short of draw length can be achieved with this cam on the Scepter III or whatever it's called this year???
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## x-ring-1

*Help!!!!!!!!!!*

Guys, My server is only working part time I can get these threads but no pictures Hopefully it will be working soon! What do we have? A cam system like Darton or Hoyt with the choice of shoot through or cable guard? Sounds great!!! Are they showing the new risers yet? Please somebody let me know!!!! Of course this has to happen when this stuff is starting to come on line!!!!!


----------



## JDES900X

uh oh a green and gold helicopter just landed in my yard and six guys dressed in black just got out and ahhhhxcefdkcb n ------------------------------------------ can't move can't breathe fading fast.......... help.....aaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## sagecreek

Someone help Jim. The Grivly monsters are getting him. Seems he let the cat out of the bag too soon.


----------



## x-ring-1

*Nuts!!!!*

You guys are driving me nuts!!!!! My wife says I need no help what so ever in that dept.


----------



## DarrinM

Jim Ijust shipped the new High Intensity Phase Inhibitor to Martin. You should have no problems once the plutonium is liberally coated. I hope Martin makes HD Innovativative technology a part of every bow!

Looks great, DCM


----------



## Pete731

Ho man! You done what I wanted to see, a Fury-X with a design close to the Command Cams+ from Hoyt to reduce string oscillation. Do you have draw length adjustment?

Haaaa I order a ProTec LX Pro yesterday  You should have posted this picture at the same time Hoyt did!!!

IS the cost of this bow will be like the Scepter III? How long will it take to get one?


----------



## GRIV

DCM the Phase inhibitor testing is complete. You will not believe what we found out.


----------



## sagecreek

George, 


Your engineering library looks alot neater than mine does!!!


----------



## DarrinM

The thicker improved version is just what you guys needed. I am glad the testing is proving to have positive results. Your results are duplicating mine and Cousin Daves. The ATA should be very interesting this year to say the least! 

Keep up the great work and lets see some new risers. DCM


----------



## LeEarl

GRIV, is that one of the new risers? Looks new to me!! 

Great info, looks to be a very nice setup!!

LeEarl


----------



## Brad Rega

LMAO Jim I saw your pic in the general section for yor avatar and didn't know you posted it here, I was laughing all night lol.

Hey I warned you all. Before jumping out right away to buy a new bow take a look at what others have to offer first just in case. Guess you lost out on this one 

JBird, GRIV mentioned you when I went to visit and he was THINKING about making it for a draw length like you.


----------



## runawaysXs

soooooooooo it is a 2cam shoot truw speed thing LOL



runawaysXs going to get ME one or two


made just for me


----------



## JDES900X

*wow....tomorrow is today....*

I, I, I, I can't remember....I can't remember..... who are you people anyway?


----------



## archery1

aren't the new cams supposed to be out today????


----------



## runawaysXs

i need a new huntin bow now let us see the line up PLESE LOL

runawaysXs


----------



## runawaysXs

JD we are the ones that are going to take the new bows and out shoot you LOL   

look out here we come runawaysXs


----------



## baldmountain

Hey Jim,

It's been 49 days. Where are the rest of the toys?  




JDES900X said:


> *IT is Coming to a dealer near you .... 49 days and counting....
> 
> *


----------



## Meleagris1

When will Martin's website be updated?


----------



## Predator

Yeah Griv, what's the deal?

I was hopeful for an early release on Friday but expected to see something Saturday. Now here we are almost half way through Monday (EST) and still nothing.

You are killing us. It was painful to wait all of this time but now that we are beyond the intended release date that pain may quickly turn to frustration for many.

Please indulge us!


----------



## x-ring-1

*bits and pieces...*

I bet we have been fed bits and pieces just to keep us hungrey( we should be glad we have the info we do)I bet it will be another week or two before we get the full release!!!! Remember once again...Good things come to those that wait!!!!


----------



## Jim Toth

*Ahhh Phoowy!!!*

Good things blah blah blah come to blah blah....................SHOW US THE GOODS!!!

You're killing us!


----------



## sagecreek

Can we rename Walla, Walla to Waita, Waita, Washington?


----------



## xfactor

> Can we rename Walla, Walla to Waita, Waita, Washington


no kidding! is martin becoming like mathews?? oh well guess I'll put my hoyt order in! 

X


----------



## Dacotah

or maybe Stalla Stalla, Washington


----------



## xfactor

> or maybe Stalla Stalla, Washington


hehe...maybe this is like the onza2 did anyone ever see one of those in real life? 

X


----------



## sagecreek

Stalla Stalla sounds better than my Waita Waita!


----------



## archery1

ok, ok, i know about all the cams now. cuz everyone IS ALLOWED to know after nov. 1st, right???? anyway, just show us the stuff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when can i get a catologue????


----------



## LeEarl

Info should be on the way to your local shops. The new Martin stuff should come out around the 15th. You have to remember, GRIV does not own Martin  so he can not just show us everything whenever he wants, but I wish he could. It is great to get as much info as we have right now this early. I like haveing to keep check out this post to see the new updates.

I think GRIV started a great by leading the comsumers on with a little new picture here and there. It really drives the archer to want the new products. This way, we can have an idea about what is on the way and still know it is worth the wait!!

I heard that GRIV is working on some Photoshop work right now, so I bet he doen not have time to post pictures of new products, right bowsmith . What comes around goes around!!  And remember, it just keeps going on and on and on and..................

LeEarl


----------



## Predator

"last week of November"......"Nov. 15" ?????

You've got to be kidding me! Excuses, excuses. I guess someone should have corrected everyone's understanding of the release date long ago then. Everyone was expecting Nov. 1 and now we've got to wait another 15-30 days?!?!?!

Wow. I think the tidbit pictures and building up the anticipation was a great marketing tactic but the misleading (intentional or unintentional either way) on the end game was a bad move.

Come on Martin. You know all the specs by now - let's share them! We don't care if the catalog comes out later in the month - we just want to see the specs on all the bows right now.

People are ordering Hoyts and Bowtechs and Matthews etc. with each day gone by.

Plus the window on me exercising options is closing and I don't know what you've got yet.  (might be the only way I can afford one of these without my wife killing me!)

Not good.


----------



## Ahab

*I'm sure.....*

I'm sure Martin will release their stuff when they feel it is time.....Le Earl says the 15th, JD says end of the month Despart says 49 days, Archery1 says 2 days ago......I don't think they were mis leading us, I think a bunch of people got info from a bunch of different sources........We need an official word from GRIV or somebody else in Walla Walla before we start making assumptions.....have patience all....I'm sure it is on its way...

AHAB


----------



## GRIV

Ok, here is the deal. The catalogs are rolling off the press and are being bound right now. There are a few people that I need to tell about all the new products first like our sales reps. They will be the ones showing you the actual gear soon.

I will begin a step by step full disclosure of new products right now, but I can't give it to you all in one wad just yet.


----------



## GRIV

*Introducing the Nitrous Cam*

 You're gonna love this one.


----------



## GRIV

here is the info sheet


----------



## baldmountain

Whoa! That looks sweet.


----------



## baldmountain

Oh, can I retrofit a Cougar III with these cams? Are all the cams ear marked for new bows or will I be able to get some relatively soon.


----------



## Jbird

*Holy Mackeral Andy!!!!!!*

All this time I thought I was just another voice crying in the wilderness. If this cam is as good as it looks, it is the cam we have been looking for all this time. Great job!!!!! I don't know what else you have up your sleeve but it has to pale in comparison to this. If it has more speed than the Fury X, we are talking SMOKING!!!
Jbird


----------



## GRIV

Thats right Jbird, it is hot. The best part is that it will come in your draw length. 

Once we are in full production and bows are leaving the shop with this new cam system installed, I will work on another module option that will help you reach down into some crazy short draw lengths on the large A to A bows. 

Stay tuned, more to come.


----------



## HV Bowman

*The important question*

Can my 2003 Scepter be retrofitted with these Cams & how long will it be before we can order them. Almost as important How long will the wait be after the order has been made.


----------



## runawaysXs

all i can say is HE HE HE HE i new it had it right all the time and you all said that i was not going to see a shoot threw speed bow



runaways Xs 

PS i know shut up LOL thany you GRIV


----------



## runawaysXs

SIII frame camo elite limbs camo new cams black 28in actual draw dead nut pro 5 pins tiger tough dropaway stabelizer ??

3d and huntin here i come LOL

runawaysXs is HAPPY


----------



## WhiteWolf

Oh man!! I'm glad I decided to go with Martin. After I sell my Fred Bear Vapor I'm getting a new Martin with new cam and with the shoot through system. Martin from here on!!


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Very nice! 

What is draw length range? Especially interested long ends draw lengths. 


I suppose that 2004 is a year when Martin will make breaktrough on markets.


----------



## skip pecor

*EXCELLENT....*

Will this cam have a solid wall? I could'nt read the spec's but it looks to be a very smooth drawing cam.I'm for one glad some one (MARTIN'S) hasn't forgotten the short draw archer's who also like the longer AX-AX target bows,like the FIRECAT'S.GRIV...you wouldn't happen to have a NEW target WHEEL in the makeing's once again,would you?Thank you for the time and the RESPECT you and MARTIN'S show to all your customer's and the general public,I for one don't know of another bow company that give's so much of them selves to the public as you folk's do.I wish you only the best of success with your new LINE UP this year.By the way that was a nice article in the ARCHERY FOCUS magazine featureing you and TERRY.....>>-----Skip---->(x)


----------



## Jari

Great job GRIV!

That cam seems to be the best cam this year,and its great to have a choise frome standard mods to shoot through,
it would be nice to see that in action.


----------



## victor Sidi

What can I say?!
They look great
Now I`m impressed!!!!!!


----------



## JDES900X

> Will this cam have a solid wall? I could'nt read the spec's but it looks to be a very smooth drawing cam.I'm for one glad some one (MARTIN'S) hasn't forgotten the short draw archer's who also like the longer AX-AX target bows,like the FIRECAT'S.GRIV...you wouldn't happen to have a NEW target WHEEL in the makeing's once again,would you?



Skip, 
First I want to tell you that the wall on this cam is more solid than you could imagine. GRIV has really outdone himself on this cam. First of all, this cam the smoothest drawing cam I've ever owned. Second, it has all the adjustment we archers crave. Third, it's very fast and super smooth. I can honestly tell you that the Nitrous cam eliminates the need for a round wheel. Super smooth, roller bearings, three sizes of base cams( over nine inches of draw adjustment), easy to convert to a shoot-thru. What more could anyone want? Draw it back and you'll be a believer too! If you closed your eyes and drew it back, you'd think it was a round wheel. 
Oh yeah, I almost forgot to mention how much easier this cam is to "time" correctly. Notice that the modules have a flat "bull nose" instead of a cable groove. Whether you use the standard axles or the wide axles, makes no difference how the cam feels. Now as the bow reaches full draw, you can easily see the cable touch the flat part of the module. Just twist the cables so that both cables, or all four, touch at precisely the same moment. No bowpress required on the shoot-thru, either. Notice the new location of the separate string and cable anchors. I am very pleased with the way I've been shooting this new system. Did I mention there is way less vibration and super smooth, quiet delivery?


----------



## 500 fps

If it is the fastest dual Martin has ever offered, (per the above ad) that would have to put it around 330 + fps, cause the original Fury was 325.

If that is the case I want two of 'em!


----------



## sagecreek

NITRO powered arrows! 

Sounds like a good advertising slogan to me!

What do you think OX, do I need to keep my day job.


----------



## Guest

Looks like a cross between the Wedel cams and the New Twins from Europe, good stuff.


----------



## Black Frog

JDes and GRIV,

Very impressive cam by the first looks we get!  

By the way, how did your "intergallactic archery open" competition work out on the surface of Mars?


----------



## bowbender7

George or Jim, it appears as though the cables will share a single post to connect to the cams - is this correct?
I will say that the new design will make altering string twist a bit easier with the string hooked to a dedicated string only post. As compared to a current issue X cam.
Cool !


JDes, am I correct in assuming the new cams will generate a higher draw weight with the same given limbs when compared to the Fury X?


Sean


----------



## JDES900X

*it's pretty hot up there....*

Yes, Sean, that's correct. Much easier to remove or replace a string. The cables share an anchor. Much more user-friendly.


These cams will actually require a stiffer limb (by at least 1 number, maybe 2) to get the same draw weight. I usually shot a 6M or 7L limb, now I'm using an 8m at 60lbs.


----------



## kco300

*NEW BOW??*

Is That oneof the new risers you are holding Jim, I am sure it looks new to me it defanatly does not look like the couger riser to me and I think that is the riser yoiu ussually shoot Right?

anyways if it is a new riser can you tell us some of the Specs like Brace height and ATA Ect.

Thanks Again to the group at Martin 

Kco300


----------



## bowbender7

Jim is holding a Scepter III


----------



## JDES900X

That's a Scepter 3 in all its' Sunburst glory. The new cams add about 1/2" to the brace height, so its now at 42 3/4"ATA , with an 8 1/2" brace. This extra brace adds to the overall smoothness and shootability of the Scepter3. This bow just rocks!


----------



## WhiteWolf

As far as the Nitrous Cam is concerned I think it's going to be awsome for hunting and target. Also are there going to be any new bows. I like the Cougar III lots but I'd like to have more choices then that awsome bow with them kick a## cams. Forgive me as this is my first year bow hunting and I'm thrilled. I've had two other bows none of which I have been complety happy with. I'm really looking foward to getting my first Martin.


----------



## Predator

Griv, thanks for the info on the Nitrous Cam. How about showing us the hybrid as well?

If a guy wanted a SIII for 3D and some indoor spots which cam/setup would you suggest? The Nitrous shoot-thru? Is the cable guard option on the Nitrous more for hunting purposes (can't see any reason to use it over a shoot through for target). How about the hybrid? Is it going to be more geared towards hunting or target? How does the speed of the hybrid compare to the shoot-through Nitrous.

Jim, what's the IBO on that setup with 8" of brace-height?


----------



## Predator

Also, how are the stock strings and do you have an option to order the shoot through with WC strings (for extra $) from Martin (to avoid the annual exercise of stripping new strings off to put WC strings on that many go through). If you don't already, you should hook up with WC to provide WC strings as an option on your bows - at least the high end bows.

Also, when will the new SIII's (right hand) be available (shipped)?


----------



## baldmountain

Nah, use Berry Strings. 



Predator said:


> *Also, how are the stock strings and do you have an option to order the shoot through with WC strings (for extra $) from Martin (to avoid the annual exercise of stripping new strings off to put WC strings on that many go through). If you don't already, you should hook up with WC to provide WC strings as an option on your bows - at least the high end bows.
> 
> Also, when will the new SIII's (right hand) be available (shipped)? *


----------



## JDES900X

I think Martin is doing a great job on their factory strings these days. Ultracam is fantastic! I shot stock strings and cables all indoor season and had no troubles at all. I won't bore you guys telling you again how many straight tn rings I shot with a stock bow. Of course, you can't go wrong with a set of custom Winner's Choice though.


----------



## xfactor

ok thanks for showing us some new stuff...I for one apologize for my frustration yesterday! 

so what is the shipping schedule for new items going to be.what kind of wait are we looking at specifically I'd like a set nitrous cams that would go to 25/26" draw. what is the timetable for these cams? and will have need a new limb if I plan to replace fury cams with them?

X


----------



## bcriner

*SIII Specs*

Jim,

You didn't answer Predator's question about the IBO specs on your SIII with those Nitrous Cams.


----------



## GRIV

*Introducing the Razor X*

Here is one of the bows


----------



## GRIV

*Illustration of CENTER OF GRAVITY*

better balance = forgiviness 

the orientation object in the center of the rest mounting hole is the exact center of gravity in the Razor X.


----------



## GRIV

Hunting model SE limbs. Note the new funky limb graphics.


----------



## GRIV

oops! that is the new single cam to be revealed later. I will post more information on that tomorrow.


----------



## GRIV

Elite Limbs and Nitrous cams! Ouch! also new limb graphics

The hunting models will come with gray cams and black mods. The target models will come with silver cams and black mods


----------



## brandoninaz

Those are some nice looking bows !


----------



## GRIV

To answer the question on IBO speeds on the Nitrous Cams,

It shot 314 on a Elite limb 7" brace 42" ata Cougar. It shot 325 on a yet to be mentioned hunting and 3D bow.


----------



## bcriner

Griv,

How about some specs? Brace height, weight, IBO, ATA?


----------



## GRIV

The specs are depending on the configuration. I will see what I can do about posting a sample of the catalog page.


----------



## bcriner

Please. That is exactly what I am wanting to see for the SIII, CIII, Razor and the unreleased even if no picture of it yet.

Thanks Griv!


----------



## RedWonder

*2004 Martin*

Please correct me if I am wrong but I think GRIV stated earlier in the year that 2003 was one of the biggest years for Martin. All I have got to say is the production better be ready to really step it up because the new line just looks so much better than last year. (No offense to what was produced in '03) I can't wait to get ahold of a Scepter III in target colors with the Nitrous Cam in the elite limb. By the way the new graphics on the limbs are really nice. Can't wait to see the unanounced bow that does 325 fps with the Nitrous Cam. Might be my next hunting bow? If not that, then definitely a Cougar III with the Nitrous Cam or Hybrid?

Awesome Job on 2004 Line


----------



## sagecreek

The Razor one-cam is one SWEET looking bow!!!!!!

You got me interested. 

Does anyone have an 04 Razor single they want to trade yet?


----------



## LeEarl

NEW MARTIN SINGLE CAM??? 

Nice single cam on that Rasor!! 

LeEarl


----------



## sagecreek

GRIV said:


> *Hunting model SE limbs. Note the new funky limb graphics. *


Nothing says Funk like GRIV says Funk!  


Me thinks I like it!


----------



## Punch_Master

Well by gosh, I think they've done it. All I can say is Holy crap Batman!!!


----------



## Arrow

*The wife said I could get a new bow.*

I think I have found my new bow. Looks like a RazorX Elite in Sunburst and the Nitrous cam.

I found a finger shooters delight.

Arrow


----------



## GRIV

We are going to be on a roll this year. 

We have a new look, new limb graphics, new cams, new product development techniques, new advertising campaign, and a new company logo. Get ready for a great year. There will be more dealer support than ever before and even better customer service.

Once our shooters get their hands on these new bows, there's no telling what might happen. 

A Martin Bow for every home.


----------



## Harald

OK
Very nice indeed but somebody forgot a cable guard on that single cam....


----------



## sagecreek

Your new logo looks great.

I hope you don't mind, but I just made it my new background on my workstation.

Funky!


----------



## Dacotah

Do you suppose that single is the shoot-thru single without one optional module? 

Nice stuff, Martin seems to be really going forward. Downside is both my bows are probably now out of production (Altitude, Mv2) and I can't afford alimony.


----------



## PUG

*MMmmmmmmm........*

I loves me some Razor X ......................


----------



## DJ88 Fan

*suckin up*

Quit sucking up to Griv Jones, it's sickining


----------



## bcriner

Hey Griv,

No black cams available for the target models? I thing the Sunburst riser with carbon weave limbs and black components requires black cams instead of the silver. The silver goes with the blue ghost flames, but the Sunburst needs black cams.


----------



## Jim Toth

*Me Like!!!*

GRIV, will the razor SE be avaliable with the nitrous cams???

Thanks for coming off the pics!!! I'm still going to wait to see all the stuff before making up my mind, all I know is it's gonna be a MARTIN 

As for making your customer service better, I think the only way to do that would be to have Jimmy D hand deliver each bow and tune it for us!!!!  

Keep up the good work, you can only gain market share with the good things you guys at Martin are doing.


----------



## beezaur

If I am understanding this right, stiffer limbs required for the Nitrous cams implies less limb/cam movement at release, right? That's one reason (better efficiency) the velocity is higher?

That, combined with a stiffer riser and more natural grip angle, and you have a bow that not only vibrates less, but one that will transfer less vibration to the shooter -- healthier for the joints and more stable at release for accuracy.

How does the center of gravity compare to previous bows, say, the Scepter 3 and Cougar 3?

That riser was the clincher. I'm gald Hoyt was out of UltraTecs when I tried to order this past summer.

Scott


----------



## x-ring

*Hats off to Martin*

Incredible. I can actually hear those CNC machines humming from here  To say I am impressed is an understatement.


----------



## GRIV

The center of gravity philosophy was also applied to the Scepter III and the Cougar III. Our focus on overall balance has been a priority for many years. Only now, with the use of solid modelling technology, I am able to show it to you in such a cool and understandable way.


----------



## Predator

*SIII or RazorX?????*

Oh no! Now which riser do I want - the SIII or the RazorX? .....for 3D and some spot? (release shooter) HELP!

What are the primary differences in the two risers?

On another note, the logo is absolutely sweet. When can we get hats (and other apparel) with that logo on it?


----------



## archery1

so the center of gravity thing is applied to the cougar 3?? how about the steal threads. will they be in the cougar 3 or no??? only the new bows?? also, can i get the new limb pockets on my cougar 3???? and also, am i able to get the new cams on the cougar 3 with elite limbs???
thankx


----------



## Guest

Darn. I missed all the action. let me go back and read. one question. when are they shipping scepters out? if you already said, ill found it.


It shot 314 on a Elite limb 7" brace 42" ata Cougar. ((is that at 30in?)))
Hood


----------



## GRIV

No, the limb has not changed. 

The Nitrous Cam is a different cam altogether than the Fury cam, so you guys out there with a scheme to retrofit your old bows will be happy to know that they will work, BUT you will need to up size your limbs a number or two. 

Just let the bowshop figure it out what limb you need. Don't try to specify what you want. Just give them the weight you want and the bow model. If you specify and get it wrong, you will receive the wrong parts. 

NOTE: All new cams will be tied up in new bow production. It may be March before cams are available in retrofit packages. It is not set in stone yet. We will have to wait and see how our production deadlines are met before I know for sure.


----------



## GRIV

Here is your first sneak into the catalog pages. Here is the Razor-X spread.


----------



## GRIV

the facing page


----------



## runawaysXs

all i can say is wow nice job MARTIN ALL OF YOU 

runawaysXs going to look for some $$$


----------



## GRIV

Here is a sample of the new limb graphics. The actual limb color or camo will show through the graphic everywhere it is white.


----------



## bcriner

Griv,

Are there no other models of the Razor X with straight limbs or magnums that have an ATA in between the two with Nitrous cams? Seems to me, it would be a good 39-41" ATA 3D bow with speeds above 300 easily.


----------



## bcriner

Griv,

One other question. Is the Nitrous cam going to be available on the SIII and CIII with straight limbs or only on the Elites? What will those specs be like?


----------



## GRIV

Yes, the Nitrous will be available on the Cougars and the Scepters. We left some combinations out of the catalog because we don't want to weigh down a new model with too many combinations. We feel that it cuts down of the confusion of what to buy. However, commonly we will custom build many "non Catalog" options if you order them.


----------



## FS560

Apparently this is the MV2XL that I was expecting last year.

How does the grip angle of this bow compare to the MV2?

Are LH bows expected to be stepchildren again this year?

Will the RazorX-XRG-NX target be a Pro Series or Gold Series?


----------



## GRIV

The grip angle on the MV2 is much higher. The Razor-X's grip angle is only slightly higher than the Scepter III. 

I absolutely love the Razor-X and I will make it my tournament bow this season. I have kept a very high average with it during testing, so I am sold. Look out posse


----------



## GRIV

Oh yeah, and the Razor-X is a ProSeries Model. Another good piece of news is it has a great price tag.


----------



## sagecreek

I saw something about the truarc cam. Am I the only one that noticed that?

GRIV,

I pm'ed you my shipping address so all of the freebies and test bows can get here next day air so I can begin field testing. I still have a few weeks left of bow season, I could just hunt through black powder and gun season if you send enough bows.


----------



## Hollowpoint

*GRIV*

I am a finger shooter and love dual cams. I have a 31" draw. RazorX or SceptorIII? What are the brace heights, with the Nitrous cams and Elite limbs? I really may have to give up my dual cam pro-tec!!!


----------



## Jari

Nice bow that RazorX GRIV!

I wonder if the Nitrous cam are available on the Cougars and the Scepters in 26 " draw lenght, the Razor was 28"-36"


----------



## gateswe

*S3 elite Versus RazorX elite*

GRI, Jim,

Can you guys tell me what the fundamental diffrences are between the S3 eleit and the RazorX elite.

sure I know the RazorX is 2" longer that the S3 elite but as a release shooter should I consider shooting a S3 elite or a razorX elite.

GOt some figures on the 2 bows?

Was the RazorX designed purely for Finger shooters??
thanks

Wes


----------



## Michigander

All I can say is that I am completely impressed..............
I just bought a new set of limbs figuring on shooting my SII another year,but there is no way I can resist.
The only problems I have are choosing which model(s)and then breaking the news to the wife!
What date will we be able to order?I especially like the new n-x cam option ,the new colors,and the new cat logo.......will it appear on the elite limbs?
Jerry


----------



## aroshtr

Hollowpoint,
With your 31" draw I would think the RazorX would be the proper choice. If you are a finger shooter as well, the longer the axle the better with a long draw like yours. One other benifit is the razor X will be less expensive than the ScepterIII.

Gateswe,
As I can see the main differences between the two bows is the 2" axle length, similar brace heights, The grip angle on the razorX is slightly higher, feel/ballance (have to shoot them both to see the diff.), and price.
I personally feel axle length can be the determining factor. My experiance has shown certain people to have a comfort spot where the string angle allows a perfect anchor. If you prefer the string to be on the tip of your nose and you are less than 28" draw I doubt the rasorX would feel as comfortable as the SIII. I prefer the string on the side of my nose and a 41-43" axle creates about the perfect string angle for my ancor.

Just my $.02

Joel McNeese


----------



## Punch_Master

I would like to know what the shortest drawlength is going to be for the S3 elite with the Nitreous cam. Seriously considering one for indoors.


----------



## centerx

Well … now that’s a cam…

1/2 draw length adjustments/ With modules 
easier to get to the string ( one of my biggest problems with the fury –x)
shoot through or non shoot through built right into the system 
different let off options
A little faster with a little more brace height
Still a solid wall!

What’s not to like!! Sounds like what everybody has been waiting for!!

Griv… I know you said that many options are not in the book but could be built. Are there any restrictions on what you can put the Nitro – x cam on??? 

Example.. “nothing less then x amount of axel to axel and x brace height at x amount of draw” 

You also boasted about some great pricing on the razor – x . How might this compare to the Cougar and Scepter and if more economical Why??


----------



## bowbender7

George or Jim, I may have missed it but does this mean discontinuation of the current x cams?

Sean


----------



## Predator

From a cost (to build) standpoint I don't understand why the RaxorX would be cheaper than the SIII. With the same goodies on each the only diff. is the riser which appears to be designed similarly and, in fact, the RazorX has more raw riser material. So why would there be much of a diff. in sales price???

Draw length range of 28-36 seems like a strange range to cover. VERY few have draw lengths above 31 or 32 and far more could be in the 26-30 range and may want/need adjustability in the 27-29 inch range (i.e. 27 1/2 or 28) rather than being locked into a 28 and above or below. Just an observation.

I draw 28 and shoot a release so I'm thinking the SIII riser is a better fit for me but I still don't know what the real differences are other than riser length and a slight diff. in grip angle.

I would also like to know the IBO speed on the SIII Elite with the Nitrous-X cam setup (and by the way, does the IBO vary between the Nitrous vs. the Nitrous-X setup? - the RazorX add doesn't seem to indicate so but I just wonder).


----------



## baldmountain

Shoot, I was hoping to retro fit a Cougar III with Nitrous-X cams but it looks like I won't be able to. I have a 27" draw. (Actually, I'm thinking it might even be a little less than 27") Sigh.


----------



## bowbender7

I'll go out on a limb and say that I think the price diff. relates to the fact that the Scepters have the full arrow shelf machined w/ the riser. The cougars and the new bow have screw on shelfs. I think it would take thicker aluminum stock to machine the Scepter as compared to the other bows you mentioned.

Sean


----------



## GRIV

Yes it does mean the discontinuation of Fury cams, Fury-X, and Z cams. 

I do not have exact MAP on the bows yet I will post it as soom as I know. I do know that the Razor-X will be less expensive than the Scepter and possibly a little more than the Cougar.


----------



## GRIV

> Shoot, I was hoping to retro fit a Cougar III with Nitrous-X cams but it looks like I won't be able to. I have a 27" draw. (Actually, I'm thinking it might even be a little less than 27") Sigh.


What gave you that idea? 

in the beginning we will be able to cover a 9" range of drawlengths. That should take your cougar down into the 25" area. Later after production is rolling we hope to offer a "mini module" that can take the draws down to some really short draw lengths.

Yes the Razor-X with Elite Limbs is minimum 28" with the standard modules because it is a large bow in comparison to the Cougar.


----------



## baldmountain

> What gave you that idea?


The Razor spec sheet.



> Yes the Razor-X with Elite Limbs is minimum 28" with the standard modules because it is a large bow in comparison to the Cougar.


Ah, OK. Excellent!


----------



## centerx

"I absolutely love the Razor-X and I will make it my tournament bow this season. I have kept a very high average with it during testing, so I am sold. Look out posse"


So GRIV how do you have this bad boy configured?? XLR limbs or the shorter options??


----------



## GRIV

Currently I have been shooting it as a straight limb with Nitrous Cams. Because of the size of the bow, I have to shoot straight limbs to get it down to 27". It is amazingly accurate and smooth to shoot.


----------



## sagecreek

GRIV,

What gives on the tru-arc?


----------



## centerx

That makes it about a 43" AtoA with a 8" or so brace height??and an IBO of around 300FPS??

Just a guess from other models


----------



## GRIV

Patience sagecreek........... I am preparing todays reveal now I should have it up soon.


----------



## sagecreek

I know, I just can't believe no one else was pumping you for information.

Saving the best for last?  

My job here is done! 

Thanks!


----------



## bcriner

GRIV,

I would like a little more info on your setup if you don't mind. You say you are using the straight limbs with the nitrous cams at 27". What draw weight, letoff, arrow size and weight and speed. I just want an itea for comparisions.

Thanks. Looking forward to todays release info.


----------



## sagecreek

I think George needs a public relations secretary so he can get some work done.

I wonder how much they would be willing to pay me?

I need an archery buisiness job.


----------



## Predator

GRIV,

Still looking for the IBO on a SIII Elite with the NitrousX setup (like Jim's setup). Is that something you can give me? I'd be shooting 60lbs @ 28 inches and wonder what kind of speed I'd be getting with ACC's or CE 3D Selects.

Also still looking for an answer on when these will be available. What's the likely timing on when I could get one of these in my hands?

We really appreciate the info. you've been providing. How is the catalog printing coming along?


----------



## archerdad

hmmmmmm.
maybe hoyt is gonna have some serious competition......


----------



## Doddsman

The real question for me is do ,I start buttering the wife up now for a new bow or just buy it and ride the storm out


----------



## bowbender7

George is busier than a one legged man in an @$$ kickin contest. I'm sure he's thankful I'm not hounding him this time around LOL!

Sean


----------



## 537

It is easier to get forgiveness than permission


----------



## GRIV

*Introducing the Dyna Cam*

Here is a look at the new Idler Wheel


----------



## GRIV

here's the cam


----------



## GRIV

And a big fat information sheet.


----------



## Plainsman

GRIV

What effects will the Nitrous cam have on shaft selection? Will those who currently shoot Fury or Fury-X cams be able to use the shafts that they are currently using?, and changing to the Nitrous cam will we have to go with a stiffer or weaker shaft?


----------



## SHANE

*Griv*

When can a guy place an order?


----------



## bcriner

Ok, where are the spreads from the catalog? We want specs on the bows with the different cam options. Also, where is the final bow you need to release to us? The one that shoots so fast.


----------



## GRIV

patience, patience  all in good time

here is a few quotes for you while you are waiting 


He that can have patience can have what he will. 
Benjamin Franklin 

All things come to him who waits - provided he knows what he is waiting for. 
Woodrow T. Wilson


----------



## baldmountain

If you have built castles in the air, your work need not be lost; that is where they should be. Now put the foundations under them.
Henry David Thoreau

Enough castles already, let's see some foundations.


----------



## bcriner

GRIV,

That is the problem, I don't know what I am waiting for.


----------



## crawpytime1

*speed*

What is the speed difference between each cam. I know it depends on the bow, but how much do you gain or loose using the 3 cams. I have always looked for Martin to make a 39" ata 71/4" bh single cam that shot 310 IBO. Is the dyna cam faster or slower than the fury cams?
I think it was a great idea getting rid of the fury cams. I know there will be some that will miss them, but I think this will deffinatley increase sales and spark a new interest in your products. 
Tell Terry you need a raise after the time you spent designing these new products.


----------



## Bowfreak

GRIV,
What about the 3-D/Hunting bow not yet released?


----------



## Dacotah

The rubber hunting grip does look improved. I really like the minimal rubber grip on the Martins, but yesterday I was sitting in a treestand in 9 deg weather and where my fingers wrapped around the front of the riser is where they were getting cold. Good move in covering the whole area. 

So the RazorX is in the Gold line instead of the Pro line?


----------



## Arrow

*9 degrees*

Dakotah,

Is there snow on the ground yet? I know what you are going through. I bet you wish you had a shot in September now?

Arrow


----------



## Dacotah

About 6" of snow. I did shoot a doe in Oct, but had another tag to fill, which I did manage to fill last night...another doe. And I was thinking I might have to do more Sept hunting next year. lol


----------



## Predator

Griv,

I'll ask for a 3rd time in hopes that the 3rd time is a charm since it doesn't seem to me that the answers to these two questions would be something we'd need to "wait" for. Besides, patience was never one of my virtues!  

What is the IBO speed on a SIII Elite with NitrousX cams?
and
When (ballpark) are the bows expected to be available? (i.e. will I be able to get one in my hands and set up before winter leagues start in Jan.?)

Hey Dacotah, I think the RazorX is pro series. Look at the RazorX ad Griv posted on the last page. It says Martin Pro Series at the top.


----------



## GRIV

The Razor-X is a ProSeries bow.

The IBO speed on the Scepter III is around 300 to 305.

Our production schedule looks like we will be shipping around Dec 15. depending on the model ordered.


----------



## Michigander

Dec. 15?
Guess it's not quite in time for your seminar in Mich.But plenty of time to set it up for indoor season. 
Jerry


----------



## sagecreek

Hey #4, noticed I have'nt said anything lately. Just waiting here patiently.


----------



## CRUISE-ON

hope my dad gets a riase he is swaeting for the Razor-X LOL dadsyou now how they are  

CRUISE-ON


----------



## bcriner

*IBO Speeds*

GRIV,

Correct me if I am wrong, but according to the Martin website, a SIII Elite with Fury-X cams will shoot around 290 IBO, and with straight limbs it will shoot 300 IBO. According to your comment above, the SIII Elite with Nitrous cams will shoot around 300-305 IBO. So does that mean that the SIII with straight limbs with Nitrous Cams will shoot around 310-315?


----------



## GRIV

I won't guarantee that, but you might. I have not shot the Nitrous and tested the IBO speeds in every bow configuration, so I am not sure.


----------



## bcriner

Thanks GRIV.

I was just trying to see if you were saying the Nitrous cams were approx. 10 fps faster than the fury-x cams. I sure hope so. That SIII with stright limbs and Nitrous cams would be one hot 3D bow.


----------



## GRIV

*Introducing.......... The SLAYR*

<valign=top>
<ThreeD_Object>
<center>
<DIV ID="theDIVModelDesc" style="position:absolute;visibility:hidden;z-index:100;"></DIV>

<table border="1" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" bordercolor="#006699" bgcolor="#ffffff">
<tr><td>
<center>
<OBJECT ID="EModelViewControl" CLASSID="CLSID:22945A69-1191-4DCF-9E6F-409BDE94D101" CODEBASE="http://www.solidworks.com/plugins/edrawings/download.cfm#Version=3,0,0,550" WIDTH="600" HEIGHT="480">
<ILAYER height="480" width="600"><CENTER><IMG src="images/warning.gif"></IMG><BR></BR><font size="2" color="#ff0000">This control contains an eDrawing2 file. The eDrawing ActiveX control cannot be used from a Netscape browser. Please use Microsoft Internet Explorer to view this model.</font></CENTER></ILAYER><PARAM Name="Filename" Value="http://martinarchery.com/3d/riser/slayr.eprt"></PARAM></OBJECT></center>
</td></tr>
</table>
</ThreeD_Object>


----------



## GRIV

here's a real pic


----------



## sagecreek

Everybody,

Be sure to right click on the screen, and click on animation, then continious play.


----------



## bcriner

Specs Please!!!!!

It looks awesome. What's the brace height, ATA, specs?


----------



## GRIV

here's the tech sheet


----------



## sagecreek

Looks like we are tru-arcing!


----------



## sagecreek

I think I like that grip angle, seems it would be more repeatable in the vertical orientation.

The whole bow looks very nice!

It might shoot better with a cable slide though.

I would highly recommend one.


----------



## Meleagris1

Which cam is that on the SlayR? Looks nice.


----------



## TJ_

*SlayR*

Now thats the bow I've been waiting for!! NICE!!!!

Ok whats the specs on it and with what limbs/cams?

And whats the grip angle..looks kinda MV2-ish... 

Tim


----------



## sagecreek

Mel,

Me thinks it's the Tru-arc. Martins new hybrid. Eagerly awaiting confirmation.


----------



## GRIV

The grip angle is the same as the Cougar and the Razor-X.

I will post the catalog spread soon. You will be able to view the specs then.


----------



## GRIV

here's the catalog spread with specs

Oh, BTW the catalog will be in house tomorrow.


----------



## GRIV

the second page.


----------



## x-ring

*Mr. Ryals*

Can anyone say Ryals backwards three times fast???

*Slayr! Slayr! Slayr!* 

Line looks great this year GRIV.


----------



## sagecreek

Oh my gosh!

Your right.

That is down right ingenious.


----------



## bowbender7

Jon, that "creative" eye of yours sure is sharp 

Sean


----------



## x-ring

bowbender7 said:


> *Jon, that "creative" eye of yours sure is sharp
> 
> Sean *


*LOL*


----------



## sagecreek

I still can't get over Slayrryals.

That's not right!


----------



## archerdad

*rap groove playing in the background* ain't nuttin but a g thang baby....


----------



## GRIV

Jon wins!


----------



## 1bigtaco

*Heavy???*

4 lbs 11oz???? why is it so heavy?? it is only 35"....what kind of price relation can you give us for the Slayr compared to the other Martins??


----------



## sagecreek

Glad you didn't call it a Vislayr!


----------



## GRIV

It's 4lb 11oz. because the riser is 25" long. 25" of aluminum isn't light.


----------



## 1bigtaco

*oic*

10-4, i dont pay attention to details =). What will the price be compared to?? (please say Tracer) =)


----------



## bcriner

GRIV,

I know you don't put all the configs in the catalog, but would it be possible to special order a SlayR Elite with Nitrous cams to get the ATA and brace height up a little?


----------



## centerx

Heck It shows the magnum limbs in the ad.

I was thinking the straigt limbs would be a good option with the Nitrous cams by my guess it would be around 38" atoa and about a 7" brace at around 318FPS or so...


----------



## Predator

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the info. Griv.

Wow! What a lineup. Can't wait to get a catalog - hopefully they'll be mailing them out soon.

So now that I know when they'll ship....when will you start taking orders from the dealers so that I can be one of the first in line?

Per a prior post I may consider the straight limbs on a SIII with the Nitrous-X setup. Sounds awesome. Now I just have to figure out what color to go with.


----------



## Jim Toth

*Or worse yet..............*

EGROEG  

Really sharp line up!! Everything looks incredible 

Can't wiat to show one to my locale whitetail herd


----------



## NHhunter

Griv,
If Martin now has a "hybrid cam", will we hear stories of law suites later?


----------



## Hit-em

Hey George,

Man.....You're really hitting the ground running !!

Looks like Martin it going to shake up a few things this year.

What is the difference in the Tru-Arc Cam & the Nitrous X Cam in regards to the draw cycle. I'm assuming the Tru-Arc would be somewhat smoother ? 

Is one cam set up quieter the the other ?

How is the SlayR in regards to "Noise & Handshock" ??

It looks like I might have found my Ultimate Hunting Bow if I can get a SlayR in the 35-36" ATA range with a 7" brace hgt that has a smooth draw with a shoot through system that's quiet & has little or no handshock.

George, Tell me I can !!


----------



## Cujo

George...

You GOTTA (Pretty Please  ) make sure Mike gets his sample bows ...like yesterday!... ...This is killin' me!!

Cujo


----------



## Doddsman

Ok, I'm in, told the wife I was getting a new bow and it went over fairly well, now do I want a cougar III with nitrous cams or a razor X, I guess I'll see what the prices are


----------



## Detemeat

So am I the only one wondering what a Razor X SE riser (with the steeper limb pockets) would be like with Elite limbs and the Nitrous X cams??? It would increase your brace height and make for maybe a 39"- 40" AtA.


----------



## WhiteWolf

WOW!! I'm impressed I heard a some good things about Martin from x-ring-1. What he told me was an understatement. I don't think there is a bow that come close to what I have seen here. I'm at a loss for words. I have wanted a mathews bow for as long as I can remember....but not any more......two cam's with the shoot through system is the way to go.. I can say for sure that Martin is one hell of a bow. Way to go Griv you guys have out done your selves in my book. I just wish I would have known about Martin before I got my current bow (Fred Bear Vapor 300). Again way to go Griv. All I can say is I've gone from wanting a Mathews to getting a Martin, I just can't decide on which one.


----------



## McArcher

*Cam Colors?*

GRIV,



The Slayr looks fantastic! I was thinking of ordering one for 3D.
I think that the blue flames is great. I would have to order it with the nitrious cams as my draw length is 26". I have two questions. 1 do the cams come in another color than blk? 2 would you suggest ordering a 3D bow with the X cable system? The reason I ask the 2nd question is I have never shot a shoot thru system before. It looks like it would be the faster without a cable guard.


Thanks for your time!
Chris,


PS From what I have seen you most be putting in some long hours. Great Job!!!!


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

What is this? For arrowrest perhaps but need more explanation? Actually too large to be arowrests mechlock.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

Well, maybe down the road I will have to buy another little hunting bow. Martin has some pretty keen features.


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Thanks Gary! So it is actually mechanical lock for arrowrest.


----------



## procat1

*Scepter 111*

Griv, can you post the Scepter 111 catalog page(s)...


----------



## Kari Hämäläinen

Thanks J.D.


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*Lawsuit*

I heard Martin was getting sued by Hoyt, Darton, & Merlin for using their technology without a licensing agreement. This was told to my Bowtech dealer by Mathews rep, he also mentioned that they would be out of business by Dec 1st.


----------



## GRIV

LOL, yeah thats a real knee slapper.  

We have had a long business relationship with Darton archery since the first time we licensed with them to use Hybrid cam technology in 1997. You can read about it here 

http://www.martinarchery.com/bows1998/rageu.html

Here is what it looked like back then


----------



## Tman

WOW over 38,000 Hits Might tell ya something!


----------



## sagecreek

Yeah,

GRIV started this waaaaaaaaaaaaaay toooooooo early!


----------



## twfrady

GRIV,

Why are the speeds on the truarc running low compared to the other two cams. In fact seems like darton is claiming 320 out of the new mav extreme with a similar brace height to the slayr.


----------



## GRIV

The increased limb angle on the Slayr raises the brace height, makes it smoother, and adds forgiveness. In order to get all that, you have to sacrifice a little speed. We think smoothness and accuraccy is more important when you have to choose between the two.


----------



## x-ring

GRIV,

Waiting for the next preview


----------



## guruhe

What about RAZOR X SE with the FUZION X cam? Now that would be awesome


----------



## Double Lung 'Em

*It was a joke!*

JD-

It was a joke!!! As noted by all of the                at the end.


----------



## GRIV

*Good one X-ring*

Intorducing the Tru-Arc Advanced Rotation Control

here's the top cam


----------



## GRIV

Here's the bottom


----------



## GRIV

And a big fat fact sheet.


----------



## sagecreek

Looks like Martin is going to be getting a two-pager smear campaign next year in the archery mags!


----------



## archery1

are these the best for target?????


----------



## Shirt

The best for target...

... is what you're happy with and shoot good scores with.

Shoot the thing, don't worry about getting a new one.


----------



## baldmountain

George,

I'm a little suprised to see so many adjustable cam systems. In this post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2686

you talked about how having draw length specific cam modules was the best. Has computer aided cam design progressed to the point where you can design an adjustable cam system that is as good as the draw length specific module cam systems?


----------



## GRIV

you are right I said


> We have not offered a modular Fury Cam yet because we are not satisfied with the performance level of the modules.


well... now we are satisfied....or overjoyed would be a better way to describe it.  

Modules are still not better than the draw specific cams. They are very close, but the need for adjustability outweighs the minor speed savings. I think that the extra accuracy that you will gain from the new systems because of the perfect fit will make it all worth it. 

Yes, Computer aided design has helped a tremendous amount in the design of all of our products. The advancements that we have seen in that last couple of years are amazing. Being a rabid tech geek, I can barely find enough time to sleep trying to keep up with all of it. 

The technology of archery is moving very fast and the new hot computers, software, and machining capabilities combined with some old school know-how are giving us amazing latitude in the design area. We will continue to experiment and create, and I can tell you that this is only the bare tip of the iceberg.


----------



## baldmountain

Coooooooool!


----------



## LeEarl

*YAHOO for GRIV*

I think that Matin should give GRIV a HUGE raise for all the work he has put into this thread!!! I feel that a tool like this forum is going to benifit Martin Archery much more then they thought it would. Look at the views, over 38,000. Who would have guessed it!!!

Thanks once again George for all your hard work this year. I know that the questions asked here and your quick, (well most of the time quick  ) answers are well worth it!!!

Martin is going to have a huge year I think!! Look at the new 'stuff' and it is hard not to think that.

LeEarl


----------



## sagecreek

Here! I think 37,000 of those views were mine!  

I have really enjoyed interacting directly with the factory. It's a kind of bonding that will probably increase market share.

I think making the customers happy is what buisiness is all about. You don't have a buisiness if you don't have customers.

Good job, Martin Archery!

Keeping it real.

Peace out!

Sagecreek


----------



## Doddsman

OK GRIV when can we start ordering?


----------



## Arrow

*A question and a comment*

I have two questions:

1. Which would be a better finger shooters bow for a 28.5" draw, the Scepter 3 Elite, or the RazorX with the Nitrous Cam?

2. What is the suggested price on both bows in target confirurations?

Comment.

I was looking very hard at a Hoyt ProTec this year. Now that I have followed this thread; I love Martin bows, just could not afford what I wanted, I have decided to return to the family. I am deciding which bow to buy. I would love both, but still want to stay married.

I think that the efforts by George, Martin Archery for supporting this site, and the quality that it appears they have come up with this year is what is making me decide upon a Martin bow.

I wish to thank GRIV, Martin Archery, Archery Talk, and Archery History for their efforts here, and in the industry.

Arrow


----------



## WhiteWolf

Griv I stand 6 foot with a 30 inch draw. Would the Razor X with the Nitrous X cam's be a good bow or should I look for something a little shorter or longer? Plus my draw weight at the moment is only 45 lbs.  I want a bow that I can handle at the range and that I can take hunting. When should I expect to see the new catalog arrive in the mail? Also it is true that I can get a bow with a 60 lb max draw weight and turn it down to 45 lb or should I go with a 50 lb max draw?


----------



## FS560

Do the Tru-arc and the Nitrous cam systems require the same limb spines?


----------



## GRIV

The catalogs are ready!!!! As soon as we can get the catalog boxes stuffed with all of the show special sheets and price lists, they will ship to the dealers. I expect them to drop in about 8 days.

Once the dealers have all of their catalogs and prices, you can start ordering. Acutally you can place orders now, but you will not know all of the options and prices of what you are ordering until you get your information. 

We expect to be in full swing and shipping by mid December.


----------



## GRIV

Whitewolf, the Razor-X would be perfect for you and your drawlength. You should order your bow as close to your max draw weight as you plan to shoot. 

FS560
The limb weights will be different on all of the cam styles, and they are not cross compatable with the old cams and limb weights. When we can ship retrofit kits, and that will not be anytime soon, you will need to order cams and limbs.


----------



## GRIV

Arrow, I would go for the Razor-X. I have held the highest average of my life with that bow and I think that it will be the bow to have this season.


----------



## Dacotah

When will the '04 web pages be going online? and the .pdf catalog available?


----------



## GRIV

The PDF will be available for download early next week and I will be posting spreads here as well. 

I expect the websight to be a little farther behind. We will be testing out some new technology so we can put full 3D models of all the bows on the site, so you can get a full veiw of the new models. We are also tweaking the specs for the new bows and we plan to spend a little more time on that before we upload the new owner's manual or string and cable specs on the site.


----------



## Doddsman

Its going to be a long 8 days GRIV


----------



## GRIV

Well let’s see………….

The Razor-X is a wicked indoor setup with 2315s at that weight. However it is a big bow (45” axle to axle) for the outdoor end. It will be ridiculously forgiving, but I think that it might be on the slow end for FITA outdoor and field. 

My solution is to custom order a Razor-X with straight limbs. It will be 43” a to a and it will preserve a little speed for FITA outdoor. Also ridiculously forgiving, and you still have the killer balance characteristics and deadly stable aiming. 

Another choice is my 2003 favorite, the Cougar III elite with the new Nitrous Cams. The brace height is improved for 2004 and the raw speed of the Nitrous Cam with be the king at 70M. It will send an X-10 like a laser beam. The IBO speed of this combo was clocked at a staggering 314 fps! For a ultra forgiving target rig, that is insanely fast. 

So there you have it. Cougar Elite Nitrous or Nitrous-X or The same cam on a straight limb Razor-X

I will most likely be shooting the Razor-X with straight limbs all the way around this season regardless of the speed outdoors. I just love it. I’m sure that its accuracy and forgiveness will more than make up for the speed.


----------



## skip pecor

*Is it here NOW or in the FUTURE ??*

The bow for the target shooter (spotty) who has a 24.5"draw,likes to pull let's say,40-50 lb's,also is very comfortable with,oh...a Phantom, with eighter Fury X cams or even the Fury cams. and enjoy's indoor 20,30,40,out to 60yrds even,also would love to shoot some field archery ALL THIS with just "O N E" bow.Could this or would this be possible with one of Martin's NEW BOWS and CAMS this year,if so,which one would fulfill such a desire do you think??? >>---Skip-->


----------



## TJ_

Skip, 

Why not stay with phantom? I bought one last year with elite limbs and fury cams. This year I'm going to try another one with straight limbs and nitrous cams to bump my speed up for outdoors and hunting, if I like it and I think I will I'll retrofit my old phantom.....I love this riser and I'm a 26" draw.

I gotta say I had my heart set on the slayr. I think it's the most killer looking bow on the market. However at 4 lbs 11oz on a bare bow that will see hunting duty, I've decided to opt for soemthing lighter. BUT if that bow comes shows up slimmed down next year I'll own it!

Tim


----------



## 3dman1

George with what you know about me 6'4" 30 inch draw what configuration would you recomend on the razor. Could you share with us what the specs on your strait limb razor is and what it will shoot at ibo


----------



## GRIV

TJ, you might want to actually hold one before you make that decision. The balance of the Slayr is second to none and I am sure you will be amazed how good it feels. 

AND, there is one side affect to the weight. That is insane smoothness. Ultra light bows are rough to shoot. You have to have a little extra mass weight to get the smoothness out of a high performance bow. 

3Dman1, with your draw length, the ultimate in forgiveness would be the elite limbs. My straight limb prototype is 43" axle to axle and it has a 7 1/2" brace height with Nitrous Cams. I have not shot it at IBO specs. I expect it to shoot just at 300fps, but don't quote me on that. I can tell you that it is unbelievably steady and it shoots my big 2613 blunder busters like a dream.


----------



## TJ_

> TJ, you might want to actually hold one before you make that decision. The balance of the Slayr is second to none and I am sure you will be amazed how good it feels.


Ok George you got a deal. Either way I'm buying a Martin bow this year. Though you are going to have to work to sell me on the added weight of the slayr over the phantom2, a light bow that I know is capable of shooting "lights" out. 



> AND, there is one side affect to the weight. That is insane smoothness. Ultra light bows are rough to shoot. You have to have a little extra mass weight to get the smoothness out of a high performance bow.


I agree that light bows are less smooth, however, the benefit to a light riser is this. You can add weight to the riser where you want it be it on a back weight, v bar, etc. (ex. Phantom2)
On a heavy weight bow the shooter is stuck with the weight where the manufacturer sees fit and cant add weight where he/she wnats it without having a "boat anchor" of a bow. Remember the first generation hoyt tech bows..pretty nice smooth shooting bows....but HEAVY...how many people do you see lugging those beasts through the woods these days?!

Trust me I want to like the slayr I think it's barnone the best looking bow this year....and I'm looking forawrd to a test run of it!


----------



## skip pecor

*Tim*

I haven't shot all the bows out there,but I've managed to do a few.After awhile you start to understand that "special feel" your looking for in a bow,and then it just happens,the balance ..the comfort..the ease of draw and holding...the aiming abilitybut the most important(to me) is the "confidence"that takes over.I was lucky enough to have some good friends and knowldegable people around me to guide me.Also to be able to come to a place and ask the questions and find help from the PRO'S and manufactor's them selve's,total strangers also willing to give they're time and experince (shareing,here on AT) makes this an enjoyable sport.Tim,my reply is this....I OWN 4 PHANTOMS and shoot ONLY them,I still play with other's,I found that one of a kind.But I'm still interested in wat's NEW out there and with this new line up now maybe there is something compadable to the PHANTOM,I'm willing to change with the times,any other way will make you dry and you'll loose the FUN in ARCHERY. Well MR.GRIV????as to my post above...>>---skip-->(x)


----------



## GRIV

You can bet on the target colors being on the Razor-X.


----------



## bcriner

GRIV,

Since the IBO for the SlayR Magnum with Nitrous cams is 325, any ideas what a custom SlayR will do with the 16" straight limbs with Nitrous cams, bringing the ATA up from 35" to around 39" and round 7" brace height for 3D?


----------



## skip pecor

*well??????*

GRIV,IS THERE SUCH A BOW????? as to my post above. Thank you, Skip or is there a new Phantom?


----------



## GRIV

Skip, the Phantom is unchanged except for the new cams of course.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan

The phantom is a sweet little number. It has anodised camo. The only reason I never purchased one last year was because it had a single cam. But the price was good. Plus I wanted a Merlin compound. Now I'm happy. Maybe sometime I will get a martin.


----------



## beezaur

*target limbs*

Aside from geometry and speed changes, what is the difference between elite and straight limbs for target shooting with a riser like the Razor-X of Cougar III?

The current web page says something about weather conditions. Is there a difference in consistency or performance between the two? Any weather conditions where one limb is better than the other?

Scott


----------



## x-ring

*Question*

GRIV,

Are bows like the Tracer and Prowler still going to be in the lineup with the new cam options?? Just curious.


----------



## TJ_

> The phantom is a sweet little number. It has anodised camo. The only reason I never purchased one last year was because it had a single cam. But the price was good. Plus I wanted a Merlin compound. Now I'm happy. Maybe sometime I will get a martin.


The phantom is available with all cam options, I have one from last year with fury cams and LOVE it. Unfortunatly the ano camo is gone this year 

Tim


----------



## Punch_Master

I'm with you JD. I think the Scepter III Elite with the Nitreous X cams will be THE ticket for me indoors. The Razer only goes down to 28" draw. That is too much for me. Griv: show us a spec sheet for the Scepter III elite with Nitreous cams


----------



## 1bigtaco

*X-ring: Tracer*

Griv told me the Tracer was unchanged for 2004. But i would definetly like to see some new cam options for it.


----------



## runawaysXs

ttt


----------



## Punch_Master

Yep, I can see it already. Another 6 page Mathews add denouncing Nitreous cams and shoot thru systems in general plus how you must've stolen the hybrid cam from somewhere not to mention it won't work. You will soon be joining Hoyt in the "bashed by Mathews club". It will be a good yardstick to measure your bows by actually. The more pages Mathews prints against you the better your bows must be.


----------



## sagecreek

I take it you don't like Mathews!

No smiley face.


----------



## Punch_Master

I currently own two Mathews bows actually. I like the bows but no I don't care for thier negative adds. I didn't add any smileys cause I was actually serious. I do expect them to come out with a negative add campaign against Martin. It wouldn't surprise me at all if they do. Martin just did a quantom leep from their old bows to these new ones and Mathews will see it as a threat to market share. Martin could become a real player for top 3D bow honors with thier 2004 product from what I can see.


----------



## sagecreek

They did seem a bit nervous.

Sounds like their is going to be more competition all around this year. I hope I see something besides Mathews at all the shoots. I don't like everyone shooting the same thing as me.  

Acutally, it was either a Mathews or a Hoyt.

It would be good to see Martin and PSE back in the game. (My local 3D crowd, that is.) It's probably more of a dealer thing here!

I use to see High Country alot, but they have feel off lately.

Later.


----------



## WhiteWolf

I have to agree. I'm tired of seeing Mathews bash Hoyt because of the cam and 1/2. Just because Mathews doesn't agree with it don't give them the right to place negative adds about it everywhere. If it works use it! Granted Mathews makes some good bows. But it ashame to see one company drag another company's name in the mud over a cam system. Give me a break! Mathews need to get their head out of theie [email protected]@ and grow up!
You are probably right about Mathews placing an add aginest Martin's nitrous cam's which by the way are the next best thing to sliced bread. I don't think I would ever own a mathews bow any way from all the stories I have read about stgings going bad only 3 to 6 weeks after being bought and the fact that mathews only sends one limb to some one if one of their limbs breaks on their bow. That's like putting just one con rod in a engine when one goes bad. It throw the whole engine out of balance and just makes things worse. Same thing if a limb breaks on a bow you send the guy/gal two limbs not just one. So that the bow stays balanced. Any way I wish the best of luck to Martin at all tournaments this year and beyond.


----------



## RivalPro

GRIV said:


> *
> My solution is to custom order a Razor-X with straight limbs. It will be 43” a to a and it will preserve a little speed for FITA outdoor. Also ridiculously forgiving, and you still have the killer balance characteristics and deadly stable aiming.
> 
> *


I placed the first order in Germany yesterday! 
Exactly for this customized setup. 

After shooting a RivalPro for 3 years with great success, I am very pleased to get a new bow.
It was not the major reason but a little bit the change has to do with the business politics of Mathews in the last 2 years.
The adds about Hoyts cam1/2 are ridiculously.
It is the same like an old saying here in Germany:
"From the aerodynamic point of view, a bumble bee CAN NOT fly!" 

Michael


----------



## tmepepn

Please, what's the real axle to axle lengh of the RazorX elite?
The tech sheet says 44" and the catalog page says 45"! 

By the way, what do you think would be a good setup for indoors and outdoor FITA at 30" 60#?

Awsome job martin archery! I can't wait for recieving my catalog!


----------



## FSL

Just a guess but Georges bow is 43 with 16 inch limbs, the elite limbs are each an inch longer......... should be 45 inches or short string and cable it, run the module out a little longer and get the 44 if you prefer...


----------



## GRIV

The Razor-X with recurve limbs is 45" ata. That does vary a little depending on what cam size you have.

I think the Razor-X is going to be the bow to beat this year. If you have a 30" draw you should be able to shoot great with this bow indoors and the speed will be good for you to shoot outdoors.


----------



## tmepepn

Thanks a lot Ron and GRIV.
I'll probably go for a RazorX w/ recurve limbs and nitrous cams.


----------



## jades

George, the new stuff looks great,but I have one real concern. There are many shooters (including at least one of your staff shooters that I know of) that want (need!) a flat grip angle so as not to heel shots as they tire during a shoot and blow the shot out high. I know that my CougarIII is higher than I would like. Will you offer any target (spots and/or 3D) models with a low wrist grip? Thanks for any answers you might provide.


----------



## JDES900X

Scepter 3 has a proven grip angle, slightly lower than the Cougar 3.


----------



## jades

Jim, I was remiss in not stating that I am looking primarily for a fast 3D bow with low wrist. My bow hand position is pretty similar to my cousin's.(Nshan). Thanks for the reply.


----------



## JDES900X

I would not classify the Razor X as a high wrist. Before you dismiss it, why not try one? I have shot it some and found it to be a very easy bow to shoot well. The grip was comfortable to me. In fact, I can hardly tell any difference in feel between that and a Scepter3. Straight limbed Scepter3 is fast enough for 3-D, even if you choose the Scepter angle.


----------



## jades

Jim, how will the speed of the Razor X with straight limbs and Nitrous X cams compare to the Sceptor 3 set up the same way? Also, do you consider the Nitrous X acceptable for 3D? I had a Fury X Cougar and it brushed my arm some...don't know if it affected accuracy or not. Thanks.


----------



## jades

Something else I thought about...a Slayr with a custom made grip...thick (front to back) at the top-slimming down to almost nothing at the bottom???? Possible???


----------



## drbert

*Razor vs. Septer???*

Two weeks ago I was sure that I wanted the Septer 3 Elite. Then comes the RazorX. 29" draw, 55# FITA Indoor and Outdoor, string to tip of nose, carter release, so I should get a??????

Thanks
drbert


----------



## JDES900X

> Jim, how will the speed of the Razor X with straight limbs and Nitrous X cams compare to the Sceptor 3 set up the same way? Also, do you consider the Nitrous X acceptable for 3D? I had a Fury X Cougar and it brushed my arm some...don't know if it affected accuracy or not. Thanks.


 The Nitrous cams at the same draw length has a higher brace height and much tighter cable tension at rest. This translates into a much quieter set-up and less contact with the forearm. As far as the speed comparison goes, the Razor might be a few fps faster than the Scepter but both are right at the 300 fps mark. Not bad for a 43" and 45" target rig. This Nitrous-X cam really is remarkable. I just got back from shooting a near perfect 597 FITA. Each miss was just a less than perfect effort from me. Every shot today went exactly where I put it. I don't believe I ever shot a rig where I hit the same hole so many times in one round.


----------



## Hit-em

Jim,
What would you recommend for a 3-D & hunting set up with following specs ?

I would like a " Quiet" bow with Nitrous Cam in the 34-38" ATA with as much brace hgt as possible @ 28.5". 65 lbs.

What would you recommend ???


----------



## baldmountain

The big frustration now is that we have to wait for orders to arrive. It's worse for us folks who want to retrofit a bow. I'd like some Nitrous X Cams for a Cougar III and it looks like I'll have to wait until all the new bow orders are filled first. 

Hey Jim, quit rubbing it in!


----------



## JDES900X

> I would like a " Quiet" bow with Nitrous Cam in the 34-38" ATA with as much brace hgt as possible @ 28.5". 65 lbs


Hit em,
Here are a few choices:
Cougar 3 Magnum Nitrous/Nitrous X 36" Axle to Axle 6 5/8" brace height 320 fps 

SLAYR Magnum Nitrous/ Nitrous X 35" Axle to axle 6 3/4" brace height 325 fps 

PHANTOM 2 XRG LIMB ELITE NITROUS/NITROUS X 38 3/8" Axle to Axle 7 3/8" brace height 315fps 

***POSSIBLY*** Razor X SE Nitrous X 35" axle to axle 9" brace height 310fps (custom shop bow?)


----------



## bcriner

Jim,

I like those specs.

How about answering these

Cougar III Straight Limb Nitrous X
SlayR Straight Limb Nitrous X

Thanks,

Clay


----------



## JDES900X

Cougar 3 Tru-ARC cams 40 1/8" Axle to Axle 7" brace height 300fps 
Cougar 3 STRAIGHT LIMB Nitrous/Nitrous X specs not given as standard option but should be 40 1/4" axle to axle 7 1/2" brace height 315 fps 
Special orders are no problem for Martin, as long as you allow some extra time for delivery. 

As far as I know the Slayer will only be offered in the Magnum limb configuration. 35" axle to axle with your choice of Dyna, Nitrous, or Tru-ARC cams.


----------



## Hit-em

Thanks Jim...Much appreciated.

It looks like Martin is going to have a new customer this year !

I'll be looking at 3 of their bows this year.
The Slayr, Phantom 2 & the Razor X SE. 
I'm going with Nitrous X Cam on whatever bow I decide on. 
Shoot through system is the way to go in regards to forgivenss.

What is the usual turn around time from the custom shop ?

Thanks again,


----------



## superdiablo

Hello Jimmy D.:
It would be very kind of you to tell me what the brace height and maximum bow weigth will be when I can retrofit my actual C-III Elite (6 L marks in the limbs equipped with Fury-X cams) to the Nitrous-X cams for a draw length of 26 3/4 to 27 1/4, and what range of draw length tuneability will I have for the recommended size of Nitrous-X cam. Those limbs give me about 60 pounds with the Fury-X "0" cam and about 61 pounds for the Fury-X "1" cam.
Thanks a lot in advance, and I concur with others who cannot wait so long to retrofit their Martins ...!
Javier Martínez.


----------



## bcriner

GRIV,

Is Jim correct in saying that the SlayR cannot be ordered in straight limbs with the Nitrous X, only the Magnum? I was hoping to get the SlayR with a little more ATA, like 38-39" with the staight limbs.

Clay


----------



## GRIV

The Martin Catalog is up!

http://www.martinarchery.com/catalog.html


----------



## razors edge

*Nitrous and Nitrous X Cams*

Martin Archery has certainly outdone themselves with these user friendly cams, the full range of adjustability and ease of change is the icing on the cake for the most accurate bows in the industry.the addition of roller bearings make them smooth beyond belief.CONGRAGULATIONS!!


----------



## RobVos

Holy Moly!!!! Jimmy!!!!!

***POSSIBLY*** Razor X SE Nitrous X 35" axle to axle 9" brace height 310fps (custom shop bow?)

Did I get that correct????

RazorX with Nitrous X cams SE at 35" A-A and a whooping 9" brace that will IBO at 310 fps. Sounds like ultimate hunting rig to me!  

If those are indeed the specs, I will almost be forced to get one of those.


----------



## [email protected]

*Martin's Got it !!!!*

For the last 3 years(wish it was 15) that I have been dealing with Martin Archery I have never dealt with a more cooperative easy going company as Martin... At least for my shop they are the way of the future... Anything I've asked them for in terms of custom building bows for my customers ie; draw lengths and limb cam configurations ... they have allways done there part to satisfy the needs of my customers... In other words challenge them: they may surprise you !!! They are still adding cherries to the top of my icecream cake , even after I thought they couldn't do any better than what they already have done ... kudos to the Martin team ... Very Excited & Satisfied    

steve at 
Archery Perfection, Rochester , NY (585) 621-2230


----------



## [email protected]

*Good shooting form solves problems*

I hear and see constantly many people worried about bow speed and brace height ... We should all go back to the old days when compound bows only had 40% let off and test your shooting skills with those older bows (still have a few ).... These new bows make me feel like we are cheating... BECAUSE when I was growing up (not that I want to go back there but) my father (awesome bow tech) had to modify those old bows just to get to my short draw length.... Now if you tried shooting a modified compound with less than 40% letoff and got it to work for you back then ??? 
FORM IS THE KEY  
We learned the hard way  
Keep those hands ,arms ,and posture correct and you can tack drive at any distance with a less than efficient compound bows... So stop worryin' about the small stuff... You all have the best bows and arrows ever produced you just need to learn to trustem' and of course focus on the TARGET that helps too!!!

WHERE were these bows when I was Growing up????? Sure would have made my life easiery then... just thankfull we got em' to enjoy NOW 
OOOh!! time to go practice !!! 

Shoot Straight >>---> SHOOT MARTIN


----------

